# Aquellos maravillosos juguetes.



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.

Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:


----------



## Timekiller (25 Dic 2019)

Mi favorito fue el Exin Castillos:













Ahora lo vuelven a vender, no es el original, pero tiene un precio prohibitivo:

Exin Castillos NG


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Dic 2019)

Yo tenía una rana a la que metía fichas en la boca. No encuentro foro exacta, pero era una delicia jugar a eso


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



Ese lo tenia yo de pequeño (tengo 41), y de cutre nada, a ver si te crees que todos los niños tenian esos juguetes en aquella epoca.


----------



## ZX8 (25 Dic 2019)

La magia del marketing, que te ponían en vídeo esos juguetes como si midieran 3 metros y el castillo estuviera en mitad de un bosque, con arroyos cerca y todo. Yo me hacía pajas mirando los anuncios de esos que habéis puesto.

Os falta el barco pirata de Playmobil. Pero el mejor juguete de la historia fue esto:













Pero la superpollísima. Que te lo ponías y veías en 3D otro mundo y además la hostia de guapo. Como un viaje de DMT.

Antes de los videojuegos, lo segundo mejor seguramente:








Pero después llegó el Spectrum y ya no tenía rival.


----------



## SNB Superstar (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



Que hapropiao, tu peleas como huna baca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Timekiller dijo:


> Mi favorito fue el Exin Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que mas molaba era asediarlo con los soldaditos de montaplex.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo tenía una rana a la que metía fichas en la boca. No encuentro foro exacta, pero era una delicia jugar a eso



A mi me gustaria volver a ver alguna imagen de unos arcos en miniatura que llevaban unas gomitas para lanzar unas pequeñas flechas de plastico y que se vendian en los quioscos.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (25 Dic 2019)

TRAGABOLAS!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

ZX8 dijo:


> Os falta el barco pirata de Playmobil.



Eso era para los niños de buena familia. Joder, ya me hubiese gustado a mi tener el barco pirata.


----------



## Alex Cosma (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me gustaria volver a ver alguna imagen de unos arcos en miniatura que llevaban unas gomitas para lanzar unas pequeñas flechas de plastico y que se vendian en los quioscos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Este tambien era la polla y ya no lo recordaba:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


>


----------



## Lego. (25 Dic 2019)

EL Scalextric era el REY. Otra liga. Luego todo lo demás. Joer, que desamueblaban en navidad habitaciones enteras par poder montarlo.


Mi primer secuenciador









y en la pedrea solía caer aguno de estos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Lego. dijo:


> y en la pedrea solía caer aguno de estos



Regalele usted eso ahora a un niño y seguro que se lo tira a la cara.


----------



## Gominolo astuto (25 Dic 2019)

Naiden tubo una cosa de etas?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Una prima mia tenia esta conachada, y debo confesar que a mi tambien me molaba:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Gominolo astuto dijo:


> Naiden tubo una cosa de etas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 204863



Of course.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Y que me dice de la hoz y el martillo del sobre de Stalingrado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Biluao (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Los Panzer era una verdadera obra maestra, y sin embargo los Churchill tenian un cañoncito de mierda.

Yo es que siempre iba con el bando de las potencias del eje.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Probablemente uno de los juguetes mas caros que tuve por navidades:


----------



## Epinikion (25 Dic 2019)

Yo soy de los 90. Sin contar lo que heredé de mi hermano todo era mierda moderna de plástico barato.

El juguete más grande que tuve:








Un montón de lego y bionicle









Pero lo mejor era recrear el torneo de dragon ball con libros de cuentos de tapa dura y miniaturas con mi hermano mayor (el cabron siempre ganaba en los kames porque era como un pulso con las manos y me saca casi 10 años)


----------



## Ayios (25 Dic 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Ese lo tenia yo de pequeño (tengo 41), y de cutre nada, a ver si te crees que todos los niños tenian esos juguetes en aquella epoca.



Ya te digo. De momento este hilo parece más bien un hilo de "aquellos juguetes con los que soñabas de pequeño y nunca pudiste tener porque tus padres eran pobres".

¿El circuito ese de los coches con volante? ¿Una Game&Watch original de Nintendo? ¿Lo próximo va a ser un Amstrad? Los niños normales se conformaban con algún Playmobil que no fuese muy caro y juguetes sin marca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Los soldados alemanes eran los mas chulos, sobre todo por los cascos y las ametralladoras que tenian. Siempre que iba al quiosco y le señalaba con el dedo en el cristal al quiosquero, mi primera eleccion eran los sobres de alemanes. Porque mi gran afan era darle un vuelco a la historia y que el Fuhrer lograse finalmente apoderarse del mundo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Ya te digo. De momento este hilo parece más bien un hilo de "aquellos juguetes con los que soñabas de pequeño y nunca pudiste tener porque tus padres eran pobres".
> 
> ¿El circuito ese de los coches con volante? ¿Una Game&Watch original de Nintendo? ¿Lo próximo va a ser un Amstrad? Los niños normales se conformaban con algún Playmobil que no fuese muy caro y juguetes sin marca.



Pues yo era de familia de clase media baja y tuve el Auto Cross.

Los juguetes de ricos eran el barco pirata o el castillo de playmobil. Y los ordenadores personales, claro. Los pobres nos teniamos que conformar con las maquinitas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Epinikion dijo:


> Yo soy de los 90. Sin contar lo que heredé de mi hermano todo era mierda moderna de plástico barato.
> 
> El juguete más grande que tuve:
> 
> ...



Perdone que le diga pero menuda mierda de juguetes, oiga.


----------



## Feynman (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



Yo tenía ese y me pasaba las mañanas del sábado con el cochecito dando vueltas.


----------



## Epinikion (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Perdone que le diga pero menuda mierda de juguetes, oiga.



Mientras no te refieras a los de dragon ball te doy la razón. A partir de los 90' todos empezaron a ser así. Yo ahora veo los de mis sobrinos y son el doble de caros y el triple de baratos de producir, y todo de mierdas raras de colorines que no he oído en mi vida.


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Yo tenía ese y me pasaba las mañanas del sábado con el cochecito dando vueltas.



Ese era el modelo cutre que tenia yo. Que luego habia otros modelos mas currados con coches deportivos y un cambio de marchas de mas nivel.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una prima mia tenia esta conachada, y debo confesar que a mi tambien me molaba:



¡Coño! la hucha de la ratita barrendera.


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2019)

Bueno...... Supercinexin, una merienda en casa y peli de Flash Gordon dando a la míni manivela... 


Simon, mi primo empezó a hacer sus "mezclas" con esto    


En qué cumple no jugaban todos los niños y niñas al twister?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Como molaba, la ametralladorita y la pistolita eh?, casi mas que el geyperman.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Los Panzer era una verdadera obra maestra, y sin embargo los Churchill tenian un cañoncito de mierda.
> 
> Yo es que siempre iba con el bando de las potencias del eje.



Yo no, era americano de toda la vida.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Bueno...... Supercinexin, una merienda en casa y peli de Flash Gordon dando a la míni manivela...
> Ver archivo adjunto 204875



Este era mas de niñas, pero siempre me quede con ganas de tenerlo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo no, era americano de toda la vida.



Anda carallo, lo mejor eran los alemanes y los italianos. Bueno, y los beduinos tambien molaban un huevo. Que ademas eran tambien del bando del eje.


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Este era mas de niñas, pero siempre me quede con ganas de tenerlo.



Claro.... Yo tenía la peli de Blancanieves y otra de Flash Gordon por si venían amiguitos niños


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2019)

Días de juego daba una caja de esas, construciones propias a parte.

Y con los soldados de plastico épica pura.


----------



## HUSH (25 Dic 2019)

Pagaría lo que fuese para volver a sentir esta sensación.


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como molaba, la ametralladorita y la pistolita eh?, casi mas que el geyperman.



Y lo han reeditado y se agoto su venta, y ahora esta en todocoleccion intocables de precio


----------



## Ayios (25 Dic 2019)

Epinikion dijo:


> Mientras no te refieras a los de dragon ball te doy la razón. A partir de los 90' todos empezaron a ser así. Yo ahora veo los de mis sobrinos y son el doble de caros y el triple de baratos de producir, y todo de mierdas raras de colorines que no he oído en mi vida.



Yo a mi sobrina le regalo solo cuentos y cosas así, porque veo los juguetes que venden ahora y no los entiendo y me resulta imposible que eso le pueda gustar a un niño.


----------



## Epinikion (25 Dic 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Yo a mi sobrina le regalo solo cuentos y cosas así, porque veo los juguetes que venden ahora y no los entiendo y me resulta imposible que eso le pueda gustar a un niño.



No les gusta, juegan dos días, y si para entonces no se han roto ya están pidiendo el nuevo plástico de colorines. Yo casi todo lo que tenía era de mis hermanos, y mis padres lo tiraron casi todo y ahora a soltar billetes en mierdas nuevas para mi sobrino  

A eso súmale los videojuegos. Yo gracias a ellos (también de mi hermano) no pedía muchos juguetes, pero mi sobrino quiere de las dos cosas.


----------



## Lisbon (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## sinosuke (25 Dic 2019)

No se si meterlo en categoría "juguetes".....



Con 13 años , mi tío del pueblo me hizo el mejor regalo de mi infancia-adolescencia. Para enorme disgusto de mis padres (sobre todo de mi madre), me regaló esto









Escopeta de balines Gamo. Del 5,5 con mira y todo, tal cual la de la foto. 

Mi madre le pegó media bronca a su hermano por regalarme eso. Al principio me la dejaban coger pero solo si estaba con mi padre. Luego ya la cosa se relajó y la llevaba yo solo sin problemas.

Yo estaba que lo flipaba con el regalo. Todos los críos de clase detrás pidiéndome que les dejase disparar. 


La escopeta creo que todavía estará por casa de mis padres en algún trastero.



.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (25 Dic 2019)

La cantidad de juguetes bélicos que había antes y cómo se han esfumado, hay que joderse.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Claro.... Yo tenía la peli de Blancanieves y otra de Flash Gordon por si venían amiguitos niños



Ya, ya, y despues de la sesion continua tocaba ponerse a jugar a los medicos y las enfermeras, verdad?


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya, ya, y despues de la sesion continua tocaba ponerse a jugar a los medicos y las enfermeras, verdad?



Tocaba merendar


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Tocaba merendar



Claro, claro, el tipico bocadillo de platano.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Dic 2019)

Escopeta de balines del 5.5. Me la regalaron a los 7 años y la usé hasta los 16.


----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, claro, el tipico bocadillo de platano.



Pues hombre, de plátano te los harían a ti  porque mi madre ponía, otros ingredientes


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Dic 2019)

Yo era povre.


----------



## D4sser (25 Dic 2019)

sinosuke dijo:


> No se si meterlo en categoría "juguetes".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso para un chaval de esa edad era un TESORO


----------



## D4sser (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## V. R. N (25 Dic 2019)

Esto me lo regalaron a mi con 6 años junto con una Barbie y fui la más feliz del mundo


----------



## SNB Superstar (25 Dic 2019)

D4sser dijo:


>



Ha mí me hencantavan las fijuras de haxión. Tenía de Rambo, He-man, G.I. Joe, y ya en los nobenta de Terminator 2, Batman, los Power Rangers, X-Men y Los Caballeros del Zodíaco. Haljuno de Drajon Bol tanvién calló.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (25 Dic 2019)

Me pitan los oídos, yo tuve el barco pirata de Playmobil. Mi madre aún se acuerda de lo que tardaron en montarlo para que me lo encontrase listo para jugar al levantarme.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (25 Dic 2019)

Yo para reyes me voy a pedir un geyperman explorador polar que ahora los han reeditado así recordaré tiempos que no volverán


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (25 Dic 2019)

Con 6 años me regalaron una lanzallamas y quemé la iglesia local mientras escuchaba maquetas de Burzum.


----------



## impedancia (25 Dic 2019)

Los juegos reunidos geyper que no faltaban en ninguna casa.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Dic 2019)

Lego. dijo:


> EL Scalextric era el REY. Otra liga. Luego todo lo demás. Joer, que desamueblaban en navidad habitaciones enteras par poder montarlo.
> 
> 
> Mi primer secuenciador
> ...



Oh, joder, el Xylomatic!
Los tres que has puesto estaban en la cúspide de la jugabilidad.


----------



## D4sser (25 Dic 2019)

impedancia dijo:


> Los juegos reunidos geyper que no faltaban en ninguna casa.





Yo tenía una versión más moderna, el Juego de juegos


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Dic 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Yo tenía una versión más moderna, el Juego de juegos



Yo tenía los dos (bueno, aún los tengo) y no eran comparables... El Juego de Juegos era una parida muy cutre.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Dic 2019)

Si no les pintabais la sangre y desmembrabais algun playmobil tras largas y terribles batallas con los soldaditos de montaplex es que sois MARICONES.








No tuvisteis soldaditos de montaplex = niñas/maricones


----------



## ( o )( o ) (26 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



El fallo de eso es que la carretera acababa teniendo brillo y patinaba el coche


----------



## Cuqui (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Esto me lo regalaron a mi con 6 años junto con una Barbie y fui la más feliz del mundo



Estas ensuciando el hilo y llenandolo de estrogenos. Abre otro para mujeres con vuestras muñecas y vuestras cocinas rosas.


----------



## ( o )( o ) (26 Dic 2019)

Toda la puta tarde para dibujar una casa y tu madre para guardarlo lo movia y lo emborronaba


----------



## Lego. (26 Dic 2019)

estos sí que eran 100% jugables
























venga va, una de nostalgia setentera.























































































antes del 8 de enero la cosa acababa así en todas las casas










y un día apareció este





luego este






y este






y encima a las chicas empezaron a crecerles las tetas, así que ya nada volvió a ser tan sencillo


----------



## ( o )( o ) (26 Dic 2019)

Con esto te podias traer todas las colillas, escupitajos y pelusas del barrio, cuanto ADN habran guardado....riete tu del CSI


----------



## mecagoendiez (26 Dic 2019)

impedancia dijo:


> Los juegos reunidos geyper que no faltaban en ninguna casa.




De este si que me acuerdo


----------



## maxhc (26 Dic 2019)

Mercedes G de RICO manda, mindungis!!!






Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## TedKord (26 Dic 2019)

A mí me encantaban estos, pero eran caros de cojones y sólo me compraban dos por año (Reyes y cumpleaños)


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Yo me quedaba absolutamente embobada mirando como bailaba la bailarina durante horas. Cuando fui más mayor las destripaba para ver lo que había dentro


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Otro de mis juguetes favoritos


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

La mía era muy parecida a esta. Subida al monte a volar la en días de viento relativamente fuerte


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Pero el mejor juguete de mi infancia ha sido este:


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## miau2020 (26 Dic 2019)

parece una hija ilegitima de zp


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Esto me lo regalaron a mi con 6 años junto con una Barbie y fui la más feliz del mundo



Aborrecía las Barbies. En cambio, me encantaban los nenucos


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero el mejor juguete de mi infancia ha sido este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 205033



Vaya pedos que pegaba y vaya risas.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> Vaya pedos que pegaba y vaya risas.



Lo mejor era echarlas a algún tubo o alcantarilla. Era como sentir en tus carnes la kale borroka


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2019)

Seis paginas y no han salido estos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

Uno de mis sueños fuidon sido tener este.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Seis paginas y no han salido estos



Una bh de esas la sigo teniendo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Seis paginas y no han salido estos



Cuando ya fuimos mas ricos me echaron pa reyes una bici como la primera que pones y el primer día que la saqué me apalizaron unos getanos pero no me la pudieron arrancar de las manos los malditos hijosdeputa, antes muerto.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Cuando ya fuimos mas ricos me echaron pa reyes una bici como la primera que pones y el primer día que la saqué me apalizaron unos getanos pero no me la pudieron arrancar de las manos los malditos hijosdeputa, antes muerto.



una GAC como esa pero en azul fue mi regalo de comunión, fue mi compañera de aventuras muchos años


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205045



esa la tengo y la de mazinguer z


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

Y los juegos para gamberros qué, ¡eh?.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Dic 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Ese lo tenia yo de pequeño (tengo 41), y de cutre nada, a ver si te crees que todos los niños tenian esos juguetes en aquella epoca.



Me parece infantil y lastímero hablar de unos juguetes de la infacia, cuando podríamos tener hijos de 20 años.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Me parece infantil y lastímero hablar de unos juguetes de la infacia, cuando podríamos tener hijos de 20 años.



No sufras hombre que es para pasar el rato.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Dic 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Escopeta de balines del 5.5. Me la regalaron a los 7 años y la usé hasta los 16.



Veo que varios teníais carabinas del 5.5. Es muy curioso, yo nací en el 62 y tuve mi primera carabina, una cometa V, a los 7 años o por ahí. Mi hermano tenía una Gamo David. Todas eran de 4.5, yo no he visto 5.5 hasta ya muy mayor, alguna Rabbit stopper de Crossman, carabinas americanas. Pero las españolas eran calibre .177, lo que en España llamamos 4.5.

Mi hijo tiene ahora 25, cuando hizo los 14 le regalé la primera carabina, una Norica Tribal y era .177 también.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Veo que varios teníais carabinas del 5.5. Es muy curioso, yo nací en el 62 y tuve mi primera carabina, una cometa V, a los 7 años o por ahí. Mi hermano tenía una Gamo David. Todas eran de 4.5, yo no he visto 5.5 hasta ya muy mayor, alguna Rabbit stopper de Crossman, carabinas americanas. Pero las españolas eran calibre .177, lo que en España llamamos 4.5.
> 
> Mi hijo tiene ahora 25, cuando hizo los 14 le regalé la primera carabina, una Norica Tribal y era .177 también.



Yo vivía en Argentina cuando me la regalaron. Allí había pocos modelos, y casi todos eran de la marca Mahely y calibre 5.5.
Y aquí, hace unos años compré un Gamo 5.5 en Granollers para enseñar a mis hijos a disparar.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205045



Yo tuve uno muy parecido, que hoy seguramente prohibirían por "políticamente incorrecto". Se llamaba "Juego de las razas":


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estas ensuciando el hilo y llenandolo de estrogenos. Abre otro para mujeres con vuestras muñecas y vuestras cocinas rosas.



Ya..... pero mira "Cuqui" eso es lo que os mola también, la feminidad.... , he puesto otros con los que jugabais con nosotras, anda que no os gustaba....


----------



## Orífero (26 Dic 2019)

¡Qué tiempos!

Juguetes Paco mandan. Bueno mandaban. Ahora son muy light. Ni los Famobil ya. Que la mayoría son casitas rosas.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Ya..... pero mira "Cuqui" eso es lo que os mola también, la feminidad.... , he puesto otros con los que jugabais con nosotras, anda que no os gustaba....



Mentira cochina, nos obligaban!!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

Esta Norica del 5,5 la compró mi padre cuando nací yo en el 61, todavía chuta como una campeona aunque se le ha cambiado el muelle claro.

Terrazo manda


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2019)

Lego. dijo:


> estos sí que eran 100% jugables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, canicas, chapas y cromos creo que son los juguetes con los que más horas pasé en la infancia jugando con los amigos.
El ZX81 estuve a punto de comprármelo a los 17 años, pero justo apareció el ZX Spectrum y, obviamente, cayó el segundo.
Las tetas las descubrí un poco antes que al Spectrum. Durante años fueron lo única cosa capaz de apartarme de la pantalla.


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Mentira cochina, nos obligaban!!!!



Sí???? Yo creo que no.... A jugar a las tinieblas, al escondite, a liebre, etc jugabais desesperadamente..... ya lo creo...    mucho más divertido, y lo sabéis...


----------



## Schenker (26 Dic 2019)

Me apunto a hilo nostálgico multirrepetido:







Para hacer pequeños montajes y circuitos, con una pila de "petaca" de 4,5 voltios, yo creo que ya no existen.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Dic 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joder, canicas, chapas y cromos creo que son los juguetes con los que más horas pasé en la infancia jugando con los amigos.
> El ZX81 estuve a punto de comprármelo a los 17 años, pero justo apareció el ZX Spectrum y, obviamente, cayó el segundo.
> Las tetas las descubrí un poco antes que al Spectrum. Durante años fueron lo única cosa capaz de apartarme de la pantalla.



Lo mismo digo, añado los peones o peonzas al grupo de jubetes callejeros.







Con chincheta en el bujero superior para que no te la partiesen de un puntazo que es a lo que mas jugábamos, a defenestrar las de los demas niños jejeje.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Dic 2019)

Kids Doctor Toys Children Play House Toy Baby Emergency Car Style Suitcase Medical Kits Cosplay Nurse Medicine Box Multicolor

https://mlstaticquic-a.akamaihd.net...s-D_NQ_NP_789078-MLU29214058294_012019-F.webp

Yo tenía algo muy parecido a esto,desde muy jovencito ya me dedicaba a explorar a las hijas de los vecinos.

Kids Doctor Toys Children Play House Toy Baby Emergency Car Style Suitcase Medical Kits Cosplay Nurse Medicine Box Multicolor


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (26 Dic 2019)

antes se hacian productos de calidad
no como la mierda que hay ahora, todo made in china


----------



## jefe de la oposición (26 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> Me apunto a hilo nostálgico multirrepetido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cefa aún comercializa juguete educativo.

Yo tuve algo similar que se vendía bajo el nombre comercial de Scatron, de la misma familia que el puto Quimicefa con el que te flipabas intentando hacer bombas


En los 90 tener una habitación especial con un SCALEXTRIC, minimo pista en forma de 8, pistas añadidas, puente, guardarailes y arcenes era ser EL PUTO ALFA DEL BARRIO... aceite de oliva para derrapar mandaba, trenzar escobillas mandaba...


----------



## HUSH (26 Dic 2019)

Hoy te encuentran Quimicefa de los 80 en casa y te detienen y acusan de terrorismo.

Al límite de lo legal: Quimicefa - Retro Memories


----------



## Sallie (26 Dic 2019)

En mi casa siempre caían clicks de Famobil (a uno de mis hermanos y a mí nos encantaban) pero aporto el toque femenino con una chorradilla de juguete que adoraba...las casitas de Geyper.

Cosa más simple...y que feliz era con ellas.


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aborrecía las Barbies. En cambio, me encantaban los nenucos



Sí.... a mi también, tenía dos. 
Nadie pone el ¿quien es quien? ¿Ni el de operación?


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Me parece que no han salido, me estáis defraudando "chicos" pero mis primos se tiraban la tarde jugando a:


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205034
> Ver archivo adjunto 205035
> Ver archivo adjunto 205036
> Ver archivo adjunto 205037
> ...



Jajajajaja qué bueno lo de llamar a los telefonillos, no nos habremos reído ni nada, aisssss


----------



## Lisbon (26 Dic 2019)

El *Trivial Pursuit*, aunque no lo parezca lleva 35 años entre nosotros.


----------



## secuestrado (26 Dic 2019)

Nadie se hacía de éstas? Hubo muchos lisiados por estos artilugios. Las que yo me hacía tenían 4 o más muelles para lanzar. Para los milenials, fijaos que lo que se lanza no es una simple goma sino un muelle de pinza. Cuanto mas fuerte la goma, mas daño hacia jajajaja. No llega a la bestialidad de un tirachinas hecho con cámaras de balon (que tambien nos hacíamos) pero era divertido. Nos bajábamos a jugar con varias de estas y haciamos guerras.


----------



## klingsor (26 Dic 2019)

Tengo dos palés de ellos.

Se aceptan ofertas.

K.


----------



## klingsor (26 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> El *Trivial Pursuit*, aunque no lo parezca lleva 35 años entre nosotros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 205106



Da mucha vidilla.

Lo malo es que siempre gano.

Ponme un Tanqueray, con corteza de limón, y la rodaja cortada del limonesco pinado del culete, si eres tan amable Dama @Lisbon 

Gracias.

K.
Lord de Udán.
Defender of The Faith


----------



## Schenker (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Me parece que no han salido, me estáis defraudando "chicos" pero mis primos se tiraban la tarde jugando a:
> Ver archivo adjunto 205098
> Ver archivo adjunto 205099



Hombre, el Stratego y el Risk pueden valer, que eran juegos con sus accesorios. Pero el Hundir la Flota era para pijos, joder. Para jugar a los barquitos era suficiente con hojas de cuarderno y un bolígrafo.


----------



## Schenker (26 Dic 2019)

secuestrado dijo:


> Nadie se hacía de éstas? Hubo muchos lisiados por estos artilugios. Las que yo me hacía tenían 4 o más muelles para lanzar. Para los milenials, fijaos que lo que se lanza no es una simple goma sino un muelle de pinza. Cuanto mas fuerte la goma, mas daño hacia jajajaja. No llega a la bestialidad de un tirachinas hecho con cámaras de balon (que tambien nos hacíamos) pero era divertido. Nos bajábamos a jugar con varias de estas y haciamos guerras.



Ya en plan lonchafinista, había quienes se hacían una especie de monopatin con maderas y rodamientos para tirarse por las cuestas. Sin frenos y con dirección precaria, hostia garantizada al final del recorrido.


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> Hombre, el Stratego y el Risk pueden valer, que eran juegos con sus accesorios. Pero el Hundir la Flota era para pijos, joder. Para jugar a los barquitos era suficiente con hojas de cuarderno y un bolígrafo.



    ya, pero no has tenido en cuenta el factor estratégico-misterioso que ejercía el tener la pantalla de plástico entre medias, los jugadores os sentíais los más "poderosos" del mundo, sonriendo con picardía al hundirle el barquito al contrario, que carillas....


----------



## Timekiller (26 Dic 2019)

Yo-yo Russell:


----------



## Schenker (26 Dic 2019)

Y como en aquellos años no había antibelicismo ni a nadie le importaba que los niños varones jugaran a las guerras y a los soldados, yo tuve esta maravilla:



Tanque con su mando a distancia (la distancia de un cable), cadenas independientes adelante-atrás, alza del cañón y disparo. Lo único que la torreta no giraba y que las ventosas tenían poco alcance.

Ah, y hecho de plancha de hierro. Junto con varias pilas de las grandes, pesaba como su puta madre y era indestructible.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Dic 2019)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Kids Doctor Toys Children Play House Toy Baby Emergency Car Style Suitcase Medical Kits Cosplay Nurse Medicine Box Multicolor
> 
> https://mlstaticquic-a.akamaihd.net...s-D_NQ_NP_789078-MLU29214058294_012019-F.webp
> 
> ...




Me autocito,upeo hilo,y voy viendo lo que me temía,que ninguno jugaba a los médicos con las niñas de los vecinos........


----------



## ACICUETANO (26 Dic 2019)

Y que tenía todos los ingedientes para hacer tnt


----------



## God Hand (26 Dic 2019)

El mejor juguete antes y ahora: los LEGO. Fomentan la creatividad y además luego es divertido jugar con lo que se construye.


----------



## D4sser (26 Dic 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo tenía los dos (bueno, aún los tengo) y no eran comparables... El Juego de Juegos era una parida muy cutre.



Es que lo otro son juegos "normales" sin más, parchises, etc. Yo les tenía en su juego cada uno, no "reunidos".

El Juego de juegos tenía otra filosofía.


----------



## D4sser (26 Dic 2019)

[QUOTE="Lego., post: 27038854, member: 156971"





antes del 8 de enero la cosa acababa así en todas las casas











[/QUOTE]



Flipa, yo también guardaba juguetes en ese paquete de detergente! jajaja Ahora me dices que utilizabas también los botes de leche condensada de metal, esos grandes que eran como un mini bidón, y ya me matas


----------



## Viricida (26 Dic 2019)

Me encantaba el Stratego.

De hecho lo tengo en casa enterito y casi como nuevo, rescatado del pueblo.


----------



## sinosuke (26 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Uno de mis sueños fuidon sido tener este.






Supongo que te harías uno casero, de pinzas......Me acuerdo de hacerme uno en clase de pretecnología. Modestia y aparte me quedó cojonudo, hasta le puse pegatas de Supergirl y Spiderman (recortadas de los comics).


_Algo parecido pero hasta más molón._










Otra cosa que hicimos un amiguete y yo fue un enorme diorama del desierto. Cogimos una puerta vieja, le pusimos patas y montamos encima las rocas, arena, palmeras, etc.
Luego con los soldaditos de los sobres montaplex (teníamos cientos!), hacíamos batallas épicas, ya fuera de alemanes contra aliados o indios contra vaqueros.
Molaban montón las tropas de árabes beduinos con los camellos.

Disparábamos por turnos bolitas de papel a las figuritas del contrario usando gomas elásticas....Nos pasábamos horas jugando con la tontada esa.


















.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> Ya en plan lonchafinista, había quienes se hacían una especie de monopatin con maderas y rodamientos para tirarse por las cuestas. Sin frenos y con dirección precaria, hostia garantizada al final del recorrido.



Mi puta infancia


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Sí.... a mi también, tenía dos.
> Nadie pone el ¿quien es quien? ¿Ni el de operación?
> Ver archivo adjunto 205095
> Ver archivo adjunto 205096



El quién es quién es mítico


----------



## D4sser (26 Dic 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> En mi casa siempre caían clicks de Famobil (a uno de mis hermanos y a mí nos encantaban) pero aporto el toque femenino con una chorradilla de juguete que adoraba...las casitas de Geyper.
> 
> Cosa más simple...y que feliz era con ellas.




Parecen pinypons xD


----------



## Lego. (26 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> Me apunto a hilo nostálgico multirrepetido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Electro L!! No sé cómo pude olvidarlo ayer... Heredé uno de mi hermano mayor y flipaba tanto que luego pedí yo otro a los reyes. Luego descubrí que molaba mucho más y eramás barato usar cajas de puros y componentes de verdad comprados en la tienda del barrio.

También me dejé muchas tardes con estos













God Hand dijo:


> El mejor juguete antes y ahora: los LEGO. Fomentan la creatividad y además luego es divertido jugar con lo que se construye.



pues para mi lo mejor del lego y el exin castillos era la destrucción total en alguna batalla épica, y de vuelta al cubo de Colón.


Por cierto, cómo se notan apenas cinco o seis años de diferencia de edad. Para mi, por ejemplo, el Quién es quién y el Operación ya me pillaron con más de catorce así que para mi son jueguetes de niños pequeños ( : En cambio, ese pinball de Airgam, el Millonecete, me parece una antigualla, cosa de mis hermanos mayores... que me sacan cuatro y seis años.


----------



## chortinator (26 Dic 2019)

Los gi joe el cinexin el scalextric...


----------



## chortinator (26 Dic 2019)

El astronova y el detectinova


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

( o )( o ) dijo:


> El fallo de eso es que la carretera acababa teniendo brillo y patinaba el coche



Y que si calcabas un poco con el dedo, podias provocar un bache en la carretera.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Pues hombre, de plátano te los harían a ti  porque mi madre ponía, otros ingredientes



Supongo que sabra usted que efectivamente existian los bocadillos de platano, aunque tal vez ahora ya se hayan pasado de moda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo era povre.



Gracias por recordarme la pipa, amigo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

HUSH dijo:


> Pagaría lo que fuese para volver a sentir esta sensación.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Esto me lo regalaron a mi con 6 años junto con una Barbie y fui la más feliz del mundo



Evidentemente debia ser usted de familia pudiente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Me pitan los oídos, yo tuve el barco pirata de Playmobil. Mi madre aún se acuerda de lo que tardaron en montarlo para que me lo encontrase listo para jugar al levantarme.



Yo conocia a uno que tenia el barco pirata y el castillo medieval. Cuando entrabas en su habitacion era como entrar en una jugueteria. Y tal vez a raiz de aquello decidi hacerme medio comunista.

Por cierto, como molaba el camarote del capitan, disparar con los cañones y el cofrecito con las moneditas de oro. Porque yo hacia de capitan pirata y desembarcaba para tomar su castillo al asalto. Luego llegaba la hora de cenar y me tenia que volver a mi casa.

Recuerdo ademas que en lugar de darle de comer patatas fritas, le ponian de las de matutano.

Manda carallo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Yo para reyes me voy a pedir un geyperman explorador polar que ahora los han reeditado así recordaré tiempos que no volverán



Yo si pudiera me pediria a Sabrina para que me diese unas clases avanzadas de educacion sexual, pero a falta de eso, tambien me molaria conseguir la coleccion completa de sobres de soldados de Montaplex, especialmente la de los grupos de combate.

Sobres sorpresa de Montaplex, Hobby - Plast, ...

Lista completa de series de Española de Juguetes

Serie 100 Grupos de combate


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

impedancia dijo:


> Los juegos reunidos geyper que no faltaban en ninguna casa.


----------



## V. R. N (26 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Evidentemente debia ser usted de familia pudiente.



Normal..... Fueron sólo esas dos cosas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

( o )( o ) dijo:


> Toda la puta tarde para dibujar una casa y tu madre para guardarlo lo movia y lo emborronaba



Yo tenia que contentarme con la tipica pizarra con tizas, aunque tambien la recuerdo con nostalgia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Lego. dijo:


> estos sí que eran 100% jugables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le felicito por el recopilatorio. Me ha hecho especial ilusion volver a recordar el juego de la bola con la ventosa, el juego de agua con aros y por supuesto el tambor de Colon.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205028
> 
> 
> Otro de mis juguetes favoritos



Joder, es verdad, la moda de las armonicas.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (26 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo conocia a uno que tenia el barco pirata y el castillo medieval. Cuando entrabas en su habitacion era como entrar en una jugueteria. Y tal vez a raiz de aquello decidi hacerme medio comunista.
> 
> Por cierto, como molaba el camarote del capitan, disparar con los cañones y el cofrecito con las moneditas de oro. Porque yo hacia de capitan pirata y desembarcaba para tomar su castillo al asalto. Luego llegaba la hora de cenar y me tenia que volver a mi casa.
> 
> ...



A ver si voy a ser yo...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Schenker dijo:


> Hombre, el Stratego y el Risk pueden valer, que eran juegos con sus accesorios. Pero el Hundir la Flota era para pijos, joder. Para jugar a los barquitos era suficiente con hojas de cuarderno y un bolígrafo.



Y que me dice del clasico juego de completar cuadraditos a boligrafo en las libretas y marcarlos a ver quien conseguia mas. Era entretenido y muy socorrido en los intercambios de clase.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Despues de hacer un breve repaso, parece que se han mencionado las escopetas de balines y sin embargo creo que no se han recordado todavia las pistolas de petardos de polvora.

En Galicia se las conocia como pistolas de estralos. Yo tuve varias, la mayoria eran pequeñitas, aunque tambien tuve alguna de las mas grandes, que casi parecian replicas de las autenticas.

Tambien habia desde armas antiguas como los arcabuces, pasando por revolvers colt del oeste, ametralladoras como la Thompson que usaban los gansters, hasta pequeñas replicas de armas de la segunda guerra mundial, la que mas molaba de esas con diferencia era la Luger alemana.




























Esta para mi era la mas bonita:






Esta debio ser de las primeras que tuve:






Y esta fue la mejor que tuve yo, pero casi a tamaño real:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

El maravilloso coche de Bareta:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Ya que tuve suerte con los arcos en miniatura de juguete y alguien localizo una imagen visual, volvere a probar suerte. ¿Alguien recuerda una especie de circuito de cochecitos me parece que de carreras, pero con la particularidad de que contaban con una especie de cintas de plastico elevadoras que tenian unos salientes en los que los coches se iban enganchando para poder ir subiendo cuesta arriba?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

De maquinitas tuve pocas, y la de mas nivel fue esta:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2019)

Y otra cosa que sorprendentemente creo que todavia no se ha comentado, eran las colecciones de cromos. Ahi tratando de completarla a base de comprar yogures y conseguir sobres de cromos de regalo en las tapas, o de comprarlos directamente, o del clasico trueque o menudeo, que al final probablemente fuese lo mas divertido de todo aquello.

De las tipicas colecciones de futbol, recuerdo especialmente la del mundial 82, y que el cromo mas chungo de conseguir era el de la seleccion de Kuwait. De las de dibujos animados, la que recuerdo con mas nostalgia era la de La vuelta al mundo de Willy Fog, y que hacia a medias con un primo mio. Ademas creo que era de las que todavia tenias que andar pegando los cromos con pegamento. Y que rico olia el pegamento imedio, ¿verdad?, con aquellos tubitos azules y tal.

Pero creo que la mejor coleccion de cromos para mi fue una que era de facsimiles de billetes de todo el mundo que estaba de putisima madre. El mazo de billetes lo tenia siempre guardado como oro en paño, oigan.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Dic 2019)

Timekiller dijo:


> Mi favorito fue el Exin Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de horas que me pase jugando con el exin. Aun conservo los 3.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Dic 2019)

¿Y las lanzaderas de coches?







Ideales para hacer el bestia contra construcciones de tente o similares, playmobil o hermanos... o un coche frente a otro.


----------



## hibridus (26 Dic 2019)

Y el Monopoly, y los juegos de cartas, y las maquetas de aviones, barcos...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (27 Dic 2019)

Cuando yo nací, el Mar muerto se llamaba el Mar viejo.......


----------



## vacutator (27 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



Todavía lo tengo en el trastero,ese y el TCR que era el scalextric de los pobres


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El maravilloso coche de Bareta:



Ese lo tenía yo. Todavía hay algunos coches en casa de mis padres, y también alguna excavadora de las de Joal:







Como alguno ya mencionó las chapas... En mi casa eran las del los ciclistas; llegamos a tener casi 100...







Las clásicas pegatinas para chapas. Si no las tenías, pues papel, lápiz, rotuladores y algo de imaginación... Si dibujabas bien (que es mi caso) incluso ponías a los propios corredores. Lastima que ya no tenga aquellas chapas de finales de los 80, con los grandes del pelotón pintados por un servidor y su hermano... Pero era más o menos así, aunque esas no tengan caras.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

Lego. dijo:


> ah! las pistolas de estallos. En Pontevedra se llamaban "estallos".
> 
> Pues ayer ví a un chaval con una, y bien grande. Aún quedan fabricantes no progres y padres con sentidiño.



Se dice "estralos", estallidos en gallego.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

hibridus dijo:


> Y el Monopoly, y los juegos de cartas, y las maquetas de aviones, barcos...



Sobre todo las barajas de cartas de futbolistas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese lo tenía yo. Todavía hay algunos coches en casa de mis padres, y también alguna excavadora de las de Joal:



Muy practicas cuando los parques de columpios todavia eran de suelo de tierra.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

Aparte del arco con flechas recordado anteriormente, otras pequeñas maravillas que se podian encontrar en los quioscos.

El avion tirachinas:






Otro modelo:






Y tambien la helice voladora:






Las pistolas lanzagomas con chicle de regalo:











O los minijuegos de tablero:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

Con este modelo de futbolin articulado habia que tener cuidado con la bolita de acero a la hora de chutar a puerta:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

Y en cuanto a juguetes rusticos, creo que todavia no se habia recordado la clasica cerbatana con el tubito del bic cristal.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y en cuanto a juguetes rusticos, creo que todavia no se habia recordado la clasica cerbatana con el tubito del bic cristal.



En mi cole los críos nos traíamos arroz de casa para amenizar las tardes en clase con la cerbatana Bic... Curiosamente, se solía hacer más después de comer, en las clases de 3 a 5 de la tarde, porque los profesores eran más indulgentes a esa hora.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y en cuanto a juguetes rusticos, creo que todavia no se habia recordado la clasica cerbatana con el tubito del bic cristal.



De las ”armas“ caseras, esta era mortal de necesidad. Literalmente: cazábamos palomas con ellas.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Dic 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Me parece que no han salido, me estáis defraudando "chicos" pero mis primos se tiraban la tarde jugando a:
> Ver archivo adjunto 205098
> Ver archivo adjunto 205099



Hundir la flota juasjuajuas. Yo hasta he jugado por internet en epoca universitaria.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Dic 2019)

Yo tuve el Risk, pero siempre me quede con las ganas de pedirme tambien el Stratego.


----------



## Viricida (10 Ene 2020)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese lo tenía yo. Todavía hay algunos coches en casa de mis padres, y también alguna excavadora de las de Joal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder tengo esa excavadora traída también del pueblo, tiene que tener 35 años lo menos, ahora juega con ella mi hijo pequeño.

Ya no se hacen cosas así.


----------



## Fairbanks (10 Ene 2020)




----------



## LIRDISM (10 Ene 2020)

Epinikion dijo:


> Yo soy de los 90. Sin contar lo que heredé de mi hermano todo era mierda moderna de plástico barato.
> 
> El juguete más grande que tuve:
> 
> ...




Eran mucho mejor los Tente.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Dic 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> No se si meterlo en categoría "juguetes".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En casa de mis abuelos había una y mi hermana y yo jugábamos a disparar cosas por el corral. Nos enseñó mi abuelo a usarla.
Hoy esto sería impensable que se lo dejaran hacer a los niños.


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Dic 2022)

Alguien le suena un "juguete" didáctico que venia en una caja rectangular muy grande. Incluía varias libretas, piezas con números, creo que formas geométricas etc para que los niños desarrollasen la mente mediante problemas.

Era creo de los 80 o antes.
Se lo dejaron a mi madre cuando yo era pequeño y me gustaría ver si puedo pillar uno.


----------



## Effetá (5 Dic 2022)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Uno de mis sueños fuidon sido tener este.



Qué chulo. Yo tuve un Milloncete, pero el tema era de terror. Fue un éxito. No se estropeó nunca. Las bolas eran canicas, creo, y no había ningún cristal que lo cubriera, se podría haber roto cualquier cosa al saltar la bola

Éste. Lo vende alguien por 150€


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Dic 2022)

El rey de las largas tardes de invierno en casa de los primos, donde los niños aprendiamos las reglas de la ruleta de casino.







Este fue el que me salvo de la ludopatia, pero a cambio de terminar jujando a wargames y juegos de tablero de 2000 fichas.


----------



## Effetá (5 Dic 2022)

Sallie dijo:


> En mi casa siempre caían clicks de Famobil (a uno de mis hermanos y a mí nos encantaban) pero aporto el toque femenino con una chorradilla de juguete que adoraba...las casitas de Geyper.
> 
> Cosa más simple...y que feliz era con ellas.



Unas primas mías creaban casas enteras, habitaciones, con papel de cuaderno que doblaban y coloreaban. Me chiflaba ir y jugar con aquello. Hacían las mesas y todos los muebles, jarroncitos, libros, cocinas, vasos, etc. Todo con papel que pintaban y luego pegaban con Imedio. Era maravilloso cada vez que iba y encontraba cosas nuevas que habían fabricado. Eran como el Hogarín pero todavía mejor


----------



## OSPF (5 Dic 2022)

D4sser dijo:


>



Vaya vicio tenia yo con los gijoes , tardes y tardes montando mis batallitas , redondeo mi feliz infancia


----------



## V. R. N (5 Dic 2022)

Jugar a esto con mis primos era....pura risa. De fondo a mi tía diciendo que "más bajito"


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

Un juguete que hoy en dia no se podria vender en los quioscos porque estaria considerado demasiado peligroso, me refiero a los dardos con punta afilada de metal:







Y otro que probablemente no se podria comercializar con esa ilustracion en la caja ya que estaria considerado como politicamente incorrecto:


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Mi favorito fue el Exin Castillos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que era mi juguete prefeerido


----------



## Hermericus (6 Dic 2022)

Los juguetes con los qu mas me divertia de niño era los que me hacia yo.

Espadas de madera, escopetas, arco y flechas.... Me hacia unos arcos brutales con flechas que eran ballestas de paraguas que afilaba en piedras, eran letales, se clavaban varios centimetros en un arbol.

Trampas para cazar pajaros, una pequeña pirámide con ramas atadas , se levantaba un poco , poniamos una ramita para que se pudiese pasar adentro y un cebo dentro y al venir el pájaro tiraba la ramita y se quedaba atrapado.

El aro que era un circulo de metal de esos que se ponían a calderos o a cubas pequeñas y despues con un alambre duro al que haciamos un gancho nos dedicabamos a correr con el aro delante.

El clásico tirachinas buscando una rama de arbol adecuada y hecho con gomas de cámaras de neumáticos o bici y la parte donde se ponia la piedra era el trozo del empeine de un zapato....

Paracaidas con plástico y pequeños cordeles con un monigote.


----------



## SoyCani (6 Dic 2022)

No sé si habrá salido ya, pero no sé cuantos paracaidistas de estos me compraría mi padre los domingos. 






Hijos de puta, este hilo me está dando una nostalgia del copón. Aquellos años cuando todavía éramos ingenuos y felices y aún la puta locomotora de la vida no nos había pasado por encima.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2022)

No me suena si se habian mencionado ya las canicas. Me pregunto si los niños todavia juegan a las canicas, porque desde luego ya no hay parques de columpios con suelo de de tierra para poder jugar con ellas como antes. O en los recreos del colegio. Tanto las clasicas canicas de vidrio, como las blancas, o las mas grandes, "los bolones", especialmente los de acero:


----------



## SoyCani (6 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Paracaidas con plástico y pequeños cordeles con un monigote.



Amigo, nos hemos leído la mente


----------



## Topacio (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topacio (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Unas primas mías creaban casas enteras, habitaciones, con papel de cuaderno que doblaban y coloreaban. Me chiflaba ir y jugar con aquello. Hacían las mesas y todos los muebles, jarroncitos, libros, cocinas, vasos, etc. Todo con papel que pintaban y luego pegaban con Imedio. Era maravilloso cada vez que iba y encontraba cosas nuevas que habían fabricado. Eran como el Hogarín pero todavía mejor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282651



A mí también me encantaba hacerme mis propios juguetes o accesorios para las muñecas, etc...
Cartón, papel, plástico, tela, palillos, madera...cualquier cosa valía.
Hasta hicimos (entre los hermanos) una tv de cartón con dibujos que se movían mediante agujas de punto cruzadas de lado a lado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El rey de las largas tardes de invierno en casa de los primos, donde los niños aprendiamos las reglas de la ruleta de casino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El original ese de los Juegos Reunidos molaba mas que los otros modelos que fueron saliendo despues. Tanto por la ilustracion de la caja, como por el material. Y el Stratego fue uno de los juegos de tablero que me quede con las ganas de tener, el lugar de ese tuve el Risk.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

Uno de los grandes juegos clasicos para el verano:







Y por supuesto el disco chino filipino:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

Los juegos de bolsillo Geyper:












Y quizas uno de los que fue mas populares, el de la formula 1:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

El colorines, de mucho antes de saber lo que eran las pajas, aunque por otro lado, tambien valia para empezar a ligar con las primitas:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

Un juguete pensado mas bien para niñas, que sin embargo a mi particularmente me encantaba, no se, me sentia casi hipnotizado por el, supongo que por el dinero aquel con los billetitos y las moneditas, pero sobre todo al darle a las teclitas y tal.

La caja registradora de Eureka:


----------



## Broggracho (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

Broggracho dijo:


>



Hoy en dia ya podrian comercializarlo con peliculas porno que ningun niño se iba a impresionar.


----------



## Ratona001 (7 Dic 2022)

No encuentro el peluche. Era un perro dálmata muy bonito que tenía una forma parecida a esta imagen, que tenía las patas como bolas de goma con lo cual podía andar si lo arrastrabas. 

Se llamaban creo que tin tán y le puse el mismo nombre que una perra de raza similar que era de un familiar y yo veía en los veranos.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

SoyCani dijo:


> No sé si habrá salido ya, pero no sé cuantos paracaidistas de estos me compraría mi padre los domingos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283451
> 
> ...




Yo dejé unos cuantos colgados de ramas de arboles.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No me suena si se habian mencionado ya las canicas. Me pregunto si los niños todavia juegan a las canicas, porque desde luego ya no hay parques de columpios con suelo de de tierra para poder jugar con ellas como antes. O en los recreos del colegio. Tanto las clasicas canicas de vidrio, como las blancas, o las mas grandes, "los bolones", especialmente los de acero:



Yo era bueno a las canicas. 

Al guá, el que pierde da la canica al que gana.

Y mas mayores , al ojo, ahí podian ganar muchas canicas rápido.

Los chavales teniamos nuestra canica prefeerida, con la que jugábamos mejor y le llamabamos 'la cuca'

AUn tengo en el trastero una caja con mas de 100 canicas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo era bueno a las canicas.
> 
> Al guá, el que pierde da la canica al que gana.
> 
> ...



Yo era un paquete, cada cierto tiempo iba al colegio con una bolsa llena de canicas, y las perdia todas jugando al gua. Mi madre me volvia a comprar mas, y yo las volvia a perder todas, pero no le decia que las perdia apostando para que no se enterase que ya por aquel entonces era un puto fracasado y un perdedor. Eso si, al menos todavia conservo de recuerdo una bolsita de tela que me habia hecho ella para guardarlas.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Yo tenia uno que se parecia mucho a un caballo de verdad. Varias veces mi madre me pilló de madrugada sonámbulo en el caballito


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Uno con el que me lo pasaba pipa en la playa era este, era casi igual. Aun la tengo.







Con mi penacho de plumas indio navegando.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Y hablando de playa, no podia faltar esto, la de castillos que hice.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Las chapas. En julio yo estaba en Vivero , donde curraba mi padre, y era la época del Tour. Los chavales jugabamos a ciclismo, futbol... con las chapas. Y la Coca Cola, Fanta..... ponian cromos en el plastiquito que habia en la chapa y nos volviamos locos buscando por los bares las chapas para conseguir los cromos.


----------



## hibridus (7 Dic 2022)

Aún se vende, por si alguien quiere regalar por Navidad. Yo tuve uno de pequeño y jugaba a ser como el Mago Tamariz.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Los soldaditos de plastico que venian en el detergente, no me acuerdo que marca.







Y las bolsas de soldaditos pequeñitos que vendian de apenas 2ctm, venian un monton, 100 o por ahí. Y las bolsas eran diferentes: soldados americanos, alemanes, italianos, franceses y además habia diferentes tipos de soldados... Yo me montaba mis batallas en casa usando las canicas como cañones.







Tambien se vendian en los kioscos así:







Donde habrá ido mi bolsa con tropecientos soldaditos que habia en el desvan de la casa d mis padres??? Seguro que mi madre se los dio a alguien. Dió muchas cosas cuando hizo la mudanza a otro piso, yo estaba trabajando fuera. entre otras cosas regaló un monton enorme de tebeos del Capitan Trueno y del Jabato, no se lo perdoné.

Habia bolsas de tropecientos tipos d soldados.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

hibridus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284404
> 
> 
> Aún se vende, por si alguien quiere regalar por Navidad. Yo tuve uno de pequeño y jugaba a ser como el Mago Tamariz.



Yo tengo un amigo (hace muchos años que no lo veo) de Monforte que tenia el Magia Borrás y jugabamos a veces.

Se aficionó a la magia y hace espectaculos de magia de cuando en cuando si s elo piden.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Dic 2022)

Plastilina, yo tenia esta , no las tipicas barras:


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Dic 2022)

Habéis puesto el de ratonera?

molaba un huevo..





y el de bola de fuego más todavía:




Yo de todos los juegos que recuerdo, los TCR era lo mejor de lo mejor, y los más caros.

El que tenía uno era dios en el barrio, más incluso que tener Ibertren.

Y no valía solo tener el juego base, era tener más pistas, incluso las que te permitían tener varios niveles arriba y abajo, + los camiones y varios mandos.

Creo que era el juego más caro y sofísticado que se llegaba a vender a principios de los 80, era practicamente un lujo junto con los trenes.


----------



## JmDt (7 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo que mas molaba era asediarlo con los soldaditos de montaplex.



Con dos cojones.
Solo le falta el pollo a la española por lo demás genial


----------



## JmDt (7 Dic 2022)

Me acuerdo cuando una avioneta los tiraba en la playa y nos dábamos de hostias para pillarlos.


----------



## jolumamados (7 Dic 2022)

El ibertren era lo que más me flipaba. Yo tuve una Iberama 560 como la de la foto... La dejé bastante trallada de tanto jugar con ella...


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 Dic 2022)

Habia un juguete que causó sensacion un año, eran dos simples bolas duras de unos 3ctm unidas por un cordon qu se cogia por la mitad y moviendo la muñeca comenzaban a girar y chocar entre ellas.

La de oxtias que nos dabamos en la muñeca con las bolitas , llenas de moratones las teniamos.

No encontré foto.


----------



## mirym94 (8 Dic 2022)

Algunos de los que ponéis no me pillaron pero si que los vi alguna vez, yo soy más de caballeros del zodiaco para arriba, heman y esas cosas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Dic 2022)

Que nostalgia Vintage joder.

Mis preferidos:



La consola de agua, de los povres, por 1 leuro podias divertirte




El Tamagotchi que te hacia créer que los pixeles esos eran una mascota de verdad




Estos cromos que regalaba el bollycao eran lo mas de lo mas en patios y récréos de Primaria alla por los anos 98-99. Todos coleccionabamos esto, almenos en Andorra.



Con el yoyo acaba mi infancia. Fue el ultimo juguete con el que jugue. A los 11 anos pase a otra cosa y deje de jugar con juguetes


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Con dos cojones.
> Solo le falta el pollo a la española por lo demás genial



Y que me dice de como estaban colocadas la hoz y el martillo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que nostalgia Vintage joder.
> 
> Mis preferidos:
> 
> ...



El yoyo para las niñas y el trompo para los niños:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Las barajas de cartas, sobre todo las de futbol, aunque tambien las habia sobre series de dibujos animados:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Las chapas. En julio yo estaba en Vivero , donde curraba mi padre, y era la época del Tour. Los chavales jugabamos a ciclismo, futbol... con las chapas. Y la Coca Cola, Fanta..... *ponian cromos en el plastiquito que habia en la chapa* y nos volviamos locos buscando por los bares las chapas para conseguir los cromos.



Yo a veces me ponia a chupetear el plastiquito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los soldaditos de plastico que venian en el detergente, no me acuerdo que marca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habia una pagina web de Montaplex con un catalogo completisimo, pero desgraciadamente ya la han cerrado.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo si pudiera me pediria a Sabrina para que me diese unas clases avanzadas de educacion sexual, pero a falta de eso, tambien me molaria conseguir la coleccion completa de sobres de soldados de Montaplex, especialmente la de los grupos de combate.
> 
> Sobres sorpresa de Montaplex, Hobby - Plast, ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo (hace muchos años que no lo veo) de Monforte que tenia el Magia Borrás y jugabamos a veces.
> 
> Se aficionó a la magia y hace espectaculos de magia de cuando en cuando si s elo piden.



Lo que mas mola es ir a los parques publicos y llamar la atencion de los niños con algun truquillo del magia Borras, y si aun por encima les regalas un chupa chups, ya te los puedes llevar a casa en un plis plas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> El ibertren era lo que más me flipaba. Yo tuve una Iberama 560 como la de la foto... La dejé bastante trallada de tanto jugar con ella...



Con un Ibertren, un Exin castillos y unos sobres de soldados de Montaplex, te podias montar la batalla de Stalingrado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Ese ahora ya no se podria vender por hacer apologia del racismo.


----------



## JmDt (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los soldaditos de plastico que venian en el detergente, no me acuerdo que marca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con ese tipo de soldados más de un tema de fuego real de una compañía se ha explicado a los soldados en el llamado "cajón de arena".

Hasta que deje las unidades operativas tenía una caja llena de soldados de esos para explicar los despliegues.

Parece una tontería pero funciona.




Son muy útiles para coordinar asaltos, golpes de mano, emboscadas y sobre todo establecer medidas de coordinación para evitar fuego amigo.

Parece coña pero es muy útil.



Y aunque lo parezca no es jugar.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> El ibertren era lo que más me flipaba. Yo tuve una Iberama 560 como la de la foto... La dejé bastante trallada de tanto jugar con ella...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284582



Esta maqueta la tengo yo xD

Tengo 3 como esa, pero 2 son "HBO", es decir, grandes.

La maqueta esa es de los trenes pequeños, yo el iberama no, pero tenía un talgo entero y un tren de mercancías.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Estos ya servian para fardar un poco en el colegio, como con las maquinistas...

Los relojes Transformer:












Y sobre todo los relojes Casio con videojuegos:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Otro juguete de verano que se pusiera muy de moda que molaba mucho eran las pistolitas de agua, para hacer tambien batallitas en los recreos y tal:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)

Los walkie-talkies, yo recuerdo unos que tuve que a veces encendiendo solamente uno podia escuchar hablando a radioaficionados:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y que me dice de como estaban colocadas la hoz y el martillo:



Pues lo mismo que cuando Priscilla reina del desierto ordenó colocar la bandera de España al revés.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estos ya servian para fardar un poco en el colegio, como con las maquinistas...
> 
> Los relojes Transformer:
> 
> ...



Dios los relojes esos eran los astros en clase de religión.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Yo lo tenía!!!


----------



## Pedro III (8 Dic 2022)

Cientos de coches de miniatura y un parking, era mi mayor entretenimiento


----------



## Effetá (8 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El colorines, de mucho antes de saber lo que eran las pajas, aunque por otro lado, tambien valia para empezar a ligar con las primitas:



Qué ilusión, ya no me acordaba de éstos. El mío era años 70, como éste, transparentes y como "joyas". Se ve que algunos niños no abrieron la caja en su día, previendo el incremento de valor con el tiempo y lo que podían conseguir cincuenta años más tarde. No sé cómo no me aburría nunca con ellos. Tampoco hay clavitos infinitos. Pues eran como el tente. Bueno, el tente lo retomé más tarde cuando era madre. Como el Exin Castillos. Ah, y el milloncete que pusisteis el otro día. Fueron una ilusión, así como la primera película de la Guerra de las Galaxias, eran felicidad ensimismada


----------



## Effetá (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los soldaditos de plastico que venian en el detergente, no me acuerdo que marca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué coraje, tirar los tebeos. Mi madre igual, y guardó los apuntes de física de mi hermana hasta el final. Ajjja



Hermericus dijo:


> Habia un juguete que causó sensacion un año, eran dos simples bolas duras de unos 3ctm unidas por un cordon qu se cogia por la mitad y moviendo la muñeca comenzaban a girar y chocar entre ellas.
> 
> La de oxtias que nos dabamos en la muñeca con las bolitas , llenas de moratones las teniamos.
> 
> No encontré foto.




Salían hasta en los tebeos. Iba Mortadelo jugando con las bolitas


----------



## LMLights (9 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> estos sí que eran 100% jugables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW las chapas, partidos de chapas.







Yo tenía el SUBBUTEO y la verdad es que al final me gustaba más hacer partidos de chapas. Moneda de 25 ptas para hacer el círculo, chapas buenas (las más estables las de cinzano), con la segueta de trabajos manuales de EGB me hacía yo mísmo las porterias (o aprovechaba palitos redondos de polos), los forraba con cinta plástica blanca, con eso y la malla de las naranjas (que era roja) o ajos (blanca) tenía las redes de la porteria.

Híce varias porterias (las típicas del Bernabeu o Salamanca), las del Olímpico de Roma, las del estadio del Ajax. Y con trocitos o piezas de parquet de unas obras cercanas y recortes de revistas, la publicidad estática.

Del Subbuteo únicamente disfruté las porterias, porque ni los muñequitos ni el terreno de juego me acababan de convencer. Las CHAPAS-FÚTBOL en suelo de terrazo era infinitamente más dinámico y mejor.

Estas hacían las veces del estadio de la roma o el giusepe meazza.







En el suelo de la terraza pinté un campo de fútbol con el plastidecor del cole. El balón, sustituí el garbanzo (demasiado saltarín), por una bolilla de papel forrado con celo, que iba de putifa.

y los jueves posteriores a jornada europea (Copa de Europa/Recopa/Uefa), pendiente de comprar el AS para pillar alineaciones de equipos.


CHAVALES, yo híce CAMPEÓN DE EUROPA al Real Madrid de la QUINTA DEL BUITRE  ahí es ná.
1-0 Final contra el Everton.









Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205034
> Ver archivo adjunto 205035
> Ver archivo adjunto 205039



Te has dejado las BOMBAS FÉTIDAS


----------



## El Juani (9 Dic 2022)

Pedro III dijo:


> Cientos de coches de miniatura y un parking, era mi mayor entretenimiento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285648



Que flipada era ésto... 

Yo lo jugaba con los coches Majorette


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2022)

Mucho plástico en vuestra infancia, en la mia se utilizaba mas la madera.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo que mas molaba era asediarlo con los soldaditos de montaplex.



Tanto la esvástica como la hoz y el martillo están al revés, imagino que será deliberado.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien se acuerda de estas barajas de cartas?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo tenía una rana a la que metía fichas en la boca. No encuentro foro exacta, pero era una delicia jugar a eso


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero el mejor juguete de mi infancia ha sido este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 205033



jojojojojo, menuda macarrilla, hahahaahah. la autentica salud.


----------



## Soundblaster (9 Dic 2022)

ordenador + petardos mandan.

bombas fetidas le tire a una de mi clase que me gustaba....aquello no funciono como yo esperaba, efectivamente ingenuidad.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



La mía era de plástico guarro y con pelotas de colores, pero sí, ese era el sistema


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> jojojojojo, menuda macarrilla, hahahaahah. la autentica salud.



Y eso sin ser vasca


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (9 Dic 2022)

¿QUE FUE EL *STRATEGO*? 
Yo tuve e RISK, ¿era parecido?


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 204860



Yo me los hacía....pero eran más bestias, con alambre fino, una vara bien hecha y ballenas de paraguas con plumas de gallinas.....se clavaban a 20 metros en madera.

De juguete tenían poco pero que bien nos lo pasamos


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Qué ilusión, ya no me acordaba de éstos. *El mío era años 70, como éste, transparentes y como "joyas".* Se ve que algunos niños no abrieron la caja en su día, previendo el incremento de valor con el tiempo y lo que podían conseguir cincuenta años más tarde. No sé cómo no me aburría nunca con ellos. Tampoco hay clavitos infinitos. Pues eran como el tente. Bueno, el tente lo retomé más tarde cuando era madre. Como el Exin Castillos. Ah, y el milloncete que pusisteis el otro día. Fueron una ilusión, así como la primera película de la Guerra de las Galaxias, eran felicidad ensimismada



Tambien estaba el "Lumirama":


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Es curioso, pero los Madelman molaban mas que los clicks de Famobil y sin embargo fueron perdiendo irremediablemente la partida.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Supongo que la razon principal seria que los Madelman estaban mas elaborados y a su vez tambien eran mas delicados, mientras que los Clicks al ser mas simples y resistentes duraban mas.


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero el mejor juguete de mi infancia ha sido este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 205033



Cuando hinchaba la botella todos a refugio.
Con sosa jugaba yo también, si le pones azúcar haces un tifo. 
Y otras cosas que un doritero no es capaz de comprender. 
P.d. no mezcles lejía, salfuman y agua.


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Yo me los hacía....pero eran más bestias, con alambre fino, una vara bien hecha y ballenas de paraguas con plumas de gallinas.....se clavaban a 20 metros en madera.
> 
> De juguete tenían poco pero que bien nos lo pasamos



Con un tablero,pinzas ,gomas,clavos y chapas me hacía máquinas de pinball co.
A lo tuyo,iba a un taller para conseguir gomas de 2 cm de ancho. Un rodamiento y no me aguantaba ni la cía.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero el mejor juguete de mi infancia ha sido este:



Tambien se podian recortar para utilizarlas como tirachinas metiendoles un globo en la boquilla.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿QUE FUE EL *STRATEGO*?
> Yo tuve e RISK, ¿era parecido?



No, yo tambien tuve el Risk y me quede con ganas de tener el Stratego. Ambos eran de estrategia militar, pero los tableros eran muy distintos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> WOW las chapas, partidos de chapas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted era un manitas de la hostia oiga, hasta hacia la publicidad estatica. Ah, y como no, las bombas fetidas, pero no solo para tirar en clase, sino tambien para entrar en algun bar de extranjis y luego salir pitando.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Alguien se acuerda de estas barajas de cartas?



Efectivamente, sobre todo las de motos con Angel Nieto.


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien se podian recortar para utilizarlas como tirachinas metiendoles un globo en la boquilla.



O rellenarlas de bolitas de aluminio y meterles liquido de baterías...( Ácido sulfúrico)....

No veas que fiestas...  


Mcgyver era un aficionado


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Alguien se acuerda de estas barajas de cartas?



Me acuerdo que la moto que más pesaba era una Triumph con 333 kgrs


----------



## seven up (9 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿QUE FUE EL *STRATEGO*?
> Yo tuve e RISK, ¿era parecido?



No, solo se parecían en que eran juegos de estrategia. El estratego es una mezcla del ajedrez y de hundir los barcos, era para dos jugadores y tenías que colocar en el tablero un ejercito que solo sabias tu, con soldados de diferentes rangos (hasta mariscal), minas y una bandera a la que proteger como si fuera el rey, los movimientos venían por turno como en el ajedrez y ganaba el que capturara la bandera o solo quedaran las minas. En cambio es Risk era más parecido al monopoly, ya que era multijugador, duraban más las partidas y dependías mas de la suerte de los dados y de las cartas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

Los mini laberintos estos de bolitas tambien estuvieron bastante de moda durante un tiempo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No, solo se parecían en que eran juegos de estrategia. El estratego es una mezcla del ajedrez y de hundir los barcos, era para dos jugadores y tenías que colocar en el tablero un ejercito que solo sabias tu, con soldados de diferentes rangos (hasta mariscal), minas y una bandera a la que proteger como si fuera el rey, los movimientos venían por turno como en el ajedrez y ganaba el que capturara la bandera o solo quedaran las minas. En cambio es Risk era más parecido al monopoly, ya que era multijugador, duraban más las partidas y dependías mas de la suerte de los dados y de las cartas.



En el Risk las partidas podian ser interminables hasta llegar al aburrimiento.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En el Risk las partidas podian ser interminables hasta llegar al aburrimiento.



A mi me aburria el monopoly, nunca el risk.
Lo que pasa es que mi vida social siempre fue muy pobre, y casi sin familia, asi que hasta los 20 y pico no disfruté el RISK, pero lo disfruté muchisimo.


----------



## Effetá (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Los mini laberintos estos de bolitas tambien estuvieron bastante de moda durante un tiempo:



¡Es verdad! junto con estos


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien se podian recortar para utilizarlas como tirachinas metiendoles un globo en la boquilla.



Se hacían mejores tirachinas con los somieres


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Cuando hinchaba la botella todos a refugio.
> Con sosa jugaba yo también, si le pones azúcar haces un tifo.
> Y otras cosas que un doritero no es capaz de comprender.
> P.d. no mezcles lejía, salfuman y agua.



A los críos de ahora los tienen amariconados perdidos


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se hacían mejores tirachinas con los somieres



Con goma gorda y peso en los proyectiles. 
He atravesado a un gato con un cociente. Muerto.
Le he metido 146 perdigones a otro gato pillado con una puerta corrediza y vivo.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Con goma gorda y peso en los proyectiles.
> He atravesado a un gato con un cociente. Muerto.
> Le he metido 146 perdigones a otro gato pillado con una puerta corrediza y vivo.



Hostias, yo no disparaba gatos. No soy capaz de matar una mosca


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A los críos de ahora los tienen amariconados perdidos



Mi pasatiempo en el pueblo era tirarnos alacranes e ir a cazar víboras por el monte, lo normal


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Mi pasatiempo en el pueblo era tirarnos alacranes e ir a cazar víboras por el monte, lo normal



Llamar a timbres, ir a coger moras y nueces, hacer putadas en los carteles de las tiendas, jugar en la orilla del río y hacer presas con cantos rodaos, coger renacuajos, hacernos casetas en el monte y tirarnos por la ladera con tablas viejas...

Joder, mi infancia fue de 10. Eso era libertad


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hostias, yo no disparaba gatos. No soy capaz de matar una mosca



Hasta con un hacha, si me hubieran dado un martillo sería Thor.
Eres de pueblo pequeño, grande o ciudad?
De Burgos dices,pero Burgos es muy grande


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Hasta con un hacha, si me hubieran dado un martillo sería Thor.
> Eres de pueblo pequeño, grande o ciudad?
> De Burgos dices,pero Burgos es muy grande



Soy de un pueblo de la Bureba, más bien pequeño


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Llamar a timbres, ir a coger moras y nueces, hacer putadas en los carteles de las tiendas, jugar en la orilla del río y hacer presas con cantos rodaos, coger renacuajos, hacernos casetas en el monte y tirarnos por la ladera con tablas viejas...
> 
> Joder, mi infancia fue de 10. Eso era libertad



Los renacuajos lo tenía en león, con el orbigo. 
Ponía palomas muertas atadas a una pita y llamaba a las abuelas,algún alpergatazo me he llevado con criterio. 
Para Santos inocentes la calle de la constitución era de la prostitución (auriga),Goya y lucientes polla luciente y así. 
Lo hacíamos para Santos inocentes


----------



## Erik morden (9 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy de un pueblo de la Bureba, más bien pequeño



Si hay una estación eléctrica quizás lo conozca, curre un par de meses con la retro por ahí


----------



## chortinator (9 Dic 2022)

A mi cuando tenia tres años me.trajerin un scalextric... Con el paso de los años creo que fue un autoregalo que se hizo mi padre, nunca he jugado tanto con mi padre como con aquel scalextric, por lo menos acerto.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Los renacuajos lo tenía en león, con el orbigo.
> Ponía palomas muertas atadas a una pita y llamaba a las abuelas,algún alpergatazo me he llevado con criterio.
> Para Santos inocentes la calle de la constitución era de la prostitución (auriga),Goya y lucientes polla luciente y así.
> Lo hacíamos para Santos inocentes



No puedo ver sufrir gratuitamente a los animales


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Si hay una estación eléctrica quizás lo conozca, curre un par de meses con la retro por ahí



Va a ser que no


----------



## kenny220 (9 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Los Panzer era una verdadera obra maestra, y sin embargo los Churchill tenian un cañoncito de mierda.
> 
> Yo es que siempre iba con el bando de las potencias del eje.



Yo los tanques los ajusticiaba con escopeta aire comprimido, y mira telescópica. Como volaban, pero aguantaba.


----------



## kenny220 (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## egil (10 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Con goma gorda y peso en los proyectiles.
> He atravesado a un gato con un cociente. Muerto.
> Le he metido 146 perdigones a otro gato pillado con una puerta corrediza y vivo.



Eres un psicópata enfermo.
Si hubiera sido el mio, no habrias llegado al siglo XXI


----------



## El primo del Adric (10 Dic 2022)

Hilo lleno de Calvosrrata hablando de sus juguetitos que se desarrollaba de forma normal hasta que aparece un puto tarado enfermo hablando de como mataba gatos a perdigonazos después de cagar en el corral de su abuelo Pedroñero


----------



## CaCO3 (10 Dic 2022)

ZX8 dijo:


> Os falta el barco pirata de Playmobil. Pero el mejor juguete de la historia fue esto:



Yo conserve durante mucho tiempo un barco pirata de Playmobil de la primera mitad de los 80 y el barco estaba bastante bien. Duró porque cuando lo monté mi madre no me dejó jugar con él y lo puso encima del mueble del salón. Y ahí se quedó durante décadas cogiendo polvo. Mucho tiempo después, en casa de una amiga, vi en la habitación de su hijo el supuesto equivalente pirata del que yo había tenido y aquello era pura mierda que recordaba vagamente al antiguo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> A mi me aburria el monopoly, nunca el risk.
> Lo que pasa es que mi vida social siempre fue muy pobre, y casi sin familia, asi que hasta los 20 y pico no disfruté el RISK, pero lo disfruté muchisimo.



Ambos tenian su gracia, y tambien recuerdo que al principio me encantaba el Risk, pero creo que disfrute mas jugando al Monopoly, o El Pale, o mejor aun, La ruta del tesoro que esteticamente era mas chulo que el Monopoly.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No puedo ver sufrir gratuitamente a los animales



+ 1 
Los humanos son BASURA


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> *Yo conserve durante mucho tiempo un barco pirata de Playmobil de la primera mitad de los 80* y el barco estaba bastante bien. Duró porque cuando lo monté mi madre no me dejó jugar con él y lo puso encima del mueble del salón. Y ahí se quedó durante décadas cogiendo polvo. Mucho tiempo después, en casa de una amiga, vi en la habitación de su hijo el supuesto equivalente pirata del que yo había tenido y aquello era pura mierda que recordaba vagamente al antiguo.



Si era de la primera mitad de los 80, tambien podria ser de Famobil. Que era el equivalente a Playmobil en España hasta el año 83.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El Pale



No lo tuve pero si me suena el nombre





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La ruta del tesoro



Tampoco, ¿Tu eres mayor que yo? No me suenan
yo soy de 1978


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> barco pirata de Playmobil



lo tuvo mi hermano, tambien el zoo de los click, y la granja de DUPLO.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Calvosrrata



pos si, si, ja ja ja calvos rata.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No lo tuve pero si me suena el nombre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, soy algo mas viejo. Y La Ruta del Tesoro era una maravilla, porque en lugar de billetes, se usaban monedas y pagares. En cuanto al Pale, sus billetes tambien estaban mejor hechos que los del Monopoly.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si, soy algo mas viejo.



Vaya salida tan diplomatica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se hacían mejores tirachinas con los somieres



Recuerdo que habia un modelo de tirachinas que se puso muy de moda a principios o mediados de los ochenta, echo de metal con una goma de muy buena calidad.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La Ruta del Tesoro



*PIDEN 90 euros por uno. *

¿entonces mis LEGO del año 88 cuanto valen?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *PIDEN 90 euros por uno. *
> 
> ¿entonces mis LEGO del año 88 cuanto valen?



Normal, eran muy chulos, incluyendo el diseño del tablero. Pero lo mejor eran las monedas sobre todo las de 10000 reales, que casi parecian doblones.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> doradas



tambien podrias hacerte y usar el albal de las monedas de chocolate con plastilina dentro. 
Pienso ahora de mayor


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Una comparativa de modelos de tablero de juego, a ver cual de estos cuatro era el mas chulo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Un par de caralladas que tambien estuvieron super de moda.

El "yoyo" de los pobres:






Y las pulseritas de cables:


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un par de caralladas que tambien estuvieron super de moda.
> 
> El "yoyo" de los pobres:
> 
> ...



ufh que pesadilla, ese chicle era todo azucar. 
Lo que es rico es la gominola con polvos pica pica, en tira. 
y lo de las pulseras o chinos colgando nunca me gusto


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una comparativa de modelos de tablero de juego, a ver cual de estos cuatro era el mas chulo:



En un pais serio los habrian demandado por PLAGIO 
si el tesoro es mas guay para un niño
pero en diseño me quedo con el monopoly


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una comparativa de modelos de tablero de juego, a ver cual de estos cuatro era el mas chulo:



Yo jugaba a la versión argentina, creo que NUNCA conseguí terminar una partida:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Mas juguetitos lindos y sencillitos...

La tortuguita andadora:






Los dardos con petardo:






Y Damos y caballeros, con todos ustedes ¡El mono trapecista!, y a intentar que se quedase haciendo el pino:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo jugaba a la versión argentina, creo que NUNCA conseguí terminar una partida:



Joder, eso parece un tablero para hacer espiritismo, oiga.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, eso parece un tablero para hacer espiritismo, oiga.



Igual habría sido más divertido usarlo para hacer espiritismo que para jugar a un sucedáneo de Monopoly.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡EL AAAFILADOOOR!!!*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Igual habría sido más divertido usarlo para hacer espiritismo que para jugar a un sucedáneo de Monopoly.



Supongo que estaria ambientado en La Pampa.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Recuerdo que habia un modelo de tirachinas que se puso muy de moda a principios o mediados de los ochenta, echo de metal con una goma de muy buena calidad.



No lo recuerdo


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> + 1
> Los humanos son BASURA



No exageres


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Creo que todavia no se habian recordado las cometas de juguete. Estas se pusieron tambien muy de moda en los ochenta:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo recuerdo



Ahora no encuentro una imagen, pero recuerdo que las gomas eran de color verde o azul, y eran la estrella de los tirachinas. Muy precisos y potentes.


----------



## Rodal (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo que mas mola es ir a los parques publicos y llamar la atencion de los niños con algun truquillo del magia Borras, y si aun por encima les regalas un chupa chups, ya te los puedes llevar a casa en un plis plas.



puede que solo sea mi imaginación. Pero su comentario me parece bastante inquietante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> puede que solo sea mi imaginación. Pero su comentario me parece bastante inquietante.



Me lo tomare como un cumplido.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Supongo que estaria ambientado en La Pampa.



Sí, cada lado del tablero era una provincia, ordenadas de más pobres a más ricas, y en lugar de casas y hoteles se ponían chacras y estancias.


----------



## Rodal (10 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me lo tomare como un cumplido.



En un instante se me ha transfigurado usted en el payaso de la película "it". Para despues continuar con su hilo de añoranzas y juguetes de la infancia. Es sólo algo personal, pero leyéndole y acordándome de como describe su casa, me ha dado un escalofrío.


----------



## osona (10 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> En un instante se me ha transfigurado usted en el payaso de la película "it". Para despues continuar con su hilo de añoranzas y juguetes de la infancia. Es sólo algo personal, pero leyéndole y acordándome de como describe su casa, me ha dado un escalofrío.



Una cta. de 15 años, poca broma @Rodal 
Con tu comentario, ahora recuerdo por que motivo "congelé" a ese "nick" y no sé el motivo de sacarlo de la nevera, pero nada, nada, de vuelta al "inone" ad aeternum,


----------



## egil (11 Dic 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Con goma gorda y peso en los proyectiles.
> He atravesado a un gato con un cociente. Muerto.
> Le he metido 146 perdigones a otro gato pillado con una puerta corrediza y vivo.



Ya que no te puedo meter 146 perdigones o una bola de rodamiento entre las cejas, me tendré que conformar con meterte en ignore "ad aeternum"


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No exageres



Es mi opinion, la de Brigitte Bardot también.
Sólo merecen la pena los animales.


----------



## tz96 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es mi opinion, la de Brigitte Bardot también.
> Sólo merecen la pena los animales.



Hay gente para todo, pero los que más guerra dan son los tontos de los cojones


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> En un instante se me ha transfigurado usted en el payaso de la película "it". Para despues continuar con su hilo de añoranzas y juguetes de la infancia. Es sólo algo personal, pero leyéndole y acordándome de como describe su casa, me ha dado un escalofrío.



No resulta de extrañar si tenemos en consideracion que mi avatar era el retrato robot de Andrei Chikatilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro hilo nostalgico en este caso para recordar en tal dia como hoy, aquellos juguetes que nos hicieron ilusion en la infancia, cuando te ibas a la cama sin lograr conciliar el sueño, a la espera de que amaneciese para ir a ver que te habian traido Papa Noel o Los Reyes Magos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el modelo mas cutre del Auto Cross, desde luego, lo que hacia la ilusion y la inocencia cuando uno era niño. Un juguete que basicamente consistia en ir dando vueltas en circulo con un cochecito imantado hasta que te cansaras o se te agotaran las pilas:



Buf lo que disfruté de este artefacto, era de mi primo y me costó que me lo dejara....


----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Conservo una de color naranja.


----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aborrecía las Barbies. En cambio, me encantaban los nenucos



La Nancy me encantaba, la tuve negra con pelo liso, barbie ni hablar
Y este llorón era mi favorito:


----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205045



La tengo, he jugado muuuucho con mi hijo y parejo


----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Otro juguete de mi primo, menos mal que él tenía dos y me lo dejaba...era lo que tenía llevarnos un año y vivir uno en el cuarto y yo en el tercero....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien recuerda una revista infantil creo que de comienzos de los ochenta que incluia juegos de mesa entre sus paginas?


----------



## inteño (11 Dic 2022)

La tengo guardada, eventualmente la hago funcionar, y me admiro del nivel de creatividad de sus diseñadores.


----------



## Schenker (11 Dic 2022)

Veo que siguen ustedes con el hilo. No se si habrán salido ya los Imposibles:








Juegos de habilidad, muy desesperantes porque eran difíciles de narices. Yo tuve el del laberinto de la derecha, había que guiar una bola por el camino hasta el agujero de arriba. En las curvas cerradas se salía siempre.


----------



## Catalinius (11 Dic 2022)

Con mi primo los juguetes eran carreras de mariquitas: esos escarabajos rojos con puntitas negras, por los marcos de las puertas y luego las metíamos en las cajitas de los juegos reunidos con hierba. Grillos que les hacíamos casas con el lego y renacuajos en los lavabos de casa que terminaban por el desagüe....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2022)

Las armonicas tambien estuvieron bastante de moda. Aunque yo nunca aprendi a tocarla, pero tambien habia que tener una. El caso es que me pregunto si los niños de ahora habran soplado por una armonica alguna vez:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Con mi primo los juguetes eran carreras de mariquitas: esos escarabajos rojos con puntitas negras, por los marcos de las puertas y luego las metíamos en las cajitas de los juegos reunidos con hierba. Grillos que les hacíamos casas con el lego y renacuajos en los lavabos de casa que terminaban por el desagüe....



¿Y nunca se pusieron a quemar un hormiguero?


----------



## egil (11 Dic 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Veo que siguen ustedes con el hilo. No se si habrán salido ya los Imposibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me desesperaba el Cubo de Rubik,


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La tengo, he jugado muuuucho con mi hijo y parejo



Todavía las siguen editando. Es la polla


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Dic 2022)

Las carreras de caracoles. Eran un puto clásico. Ahora igual meten denuncia por maltrato animal


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un par de caralladas que tambien estuvieron super de moda.
> 
> El "yoyo" de los pobres:
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, viva el lonchafinismo y el reciclaje.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Y nunca se pusieron a quemar un hormiguero?



Por supuesto y cortar rabos a las lagartijas o machacar babosas con piedras, algo todo ello que no me gustaba pero que a mi primo y amigos los fascinaba.


----------



## Catalinius (12 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las carreras de caracoles. Eran un puto clásico. Ahora igual meten denuncia por maltrato animal



Crié cinco caracoles en mi casa cuando mi hijo era peque, en un taper ware y nacieron mogollón de caracolitos, en primavera los solté...ahora me meterían a la cárcel....


----------



## SPQR (17 Dic 2022)

El twister ese siempre lo tuve por algo exclusivo para niños pijos de Madríz. Solo hay que ver a los de los anuncios.



V. R. N dijo:


> En qué cumple no jugaban todos los niños y niñas al twister?
> Ver archivo adjunto 204873



A mí me molaba el Tente, mucho mejor que el supravalorado Lego.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## skan (17 Dic 2022)

Yo no tenía casi nada, cuando iba a casa de mis compañeros de clase flipaba con todos sus juguetes.
Me gustaban los de construcción, de ciencias (electrónica, microscopio, telescopio... que yo nunca tuve) y la bici, que a mí tardaron mucho en comprarme y nunca me la renovaron.
También me gustaba leer la enciclopedia y libros de ciencias de mayores y libros de supervivencia.

Y me hacía mis propios juguetes, algunos los vendía: tirachinas tanto de palo como de globo, nunchakus, bolas de cuerda con canica dentro...


----------



## skan (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Las armonicas tambien estuvieron bastante de moda. Aunque yo nunca aprendi a tocarla, pero tambien habia que tener una. El caso es que me pregunto si los niños de ahora habran soplado por una armonica alguna vez:



Yo tuve una de mala calidad, cuando la usabas un rato te salían rojeces.
Al poco tiempo al ver que no salía música buena me harté. Un día me la robaron.


----------



## skan (17 Dic 2022)

Y el cubo de Rubik, que sin haberme explicado nadie como se hacía conseguí hacer todo menos 2 piezas. Luego lo rompí.


----------



## SPQR (17 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo que en las clases de PP (Plastica y Pretecnologia) nos dió por jugar a esnifar de esto una temporada. El viaje a casa en autobús se me hacía cortísimo. El supergen tambien colocaba, pero menos aunque lo bueno era que podias hacerte un “moco” de supergen y pegartelo en la tocha para ir esnifando a gusto sin dar el cante.







Me parece que no ha salido el blandiblú.







Esto tampoco lo he visto








La de horas que pasé esquivando barriles del higofrvta de Kong.







A un hamijo le echaron un 6 de enero el castillo de Skeletor. Buenas tardes pasamos ahí. Skeletor molaba mucho mas que He-man, que es el tipico mañaco alfota mazao usano que le gusta al Perro/Mr. Nini.


----------



## srburbujarra (17 Dic 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Eran mucho mejor los Tente.



No se que coño habrá pasado con el plástico, pero ese Godzilla hoy en día no te baja de 100 pavos.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SPQR (17 Dic 2022)

Y despues (o durante) de jugar, la merienda. Bocata con un dedo de Nocilla, ¡MANDA!


----------



## atasco (17 Dic 2022)

Q era


----------



## QualityRolling (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Dic 2022)

Este lo tuve y lo petaba


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Recuerdo que en las clases de PP (Plastica y Pretecnologia) nos dió por jugar a esnifar de esto una temporada. El viaje a casa en autobús se me hacía cortísimo. El supergen tambien colocaba, pero menos aunque lo bueno era que podias hacerte un “moco” de supergen y pegartelo en la tocha para ir esnifando a gusto sin dar el cante.



Esnifar pegamento, como los niños de la calle de Medellín:



Ah, no que es Barcelona.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Y despues (o durante) de jugar, la merienda. Bocata con un dedo de Nocilla, ¡MANDA!



Que salga una muchachica negra en la ventanilla del cacao hace llorar a Irene Montero.


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Dic 2022)

Supongo que habra salido.







Hace unos años se las compre a uno de mis sobrinos.


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Dic 2022)

De pequeño jugue a La Paz.







El juego se lo regalaron al padre de un amigo cuando era pequeño, estaba en bastante buen estado.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ramius (17 Dic 2022)

PUTOS PIJOS de MIERDA!

Yo sabia leer, leia debajo
(más de 5000 pelas)

....y me comia los mocos!


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## SPQR (17 Dic 2022)

Nosotros no éramos tan pros. No habíamos descubierto la mezcla con disolventes.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Esnifar pegamento, como los niños de la calle de Medellín:



Hostias, el castillo de Skeletor. Buenos ratos pase jugando con eso rechazando al higofrvta de Heman.



Wojakmanuel dijo:


>


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Dic 2022)

Pedro III dijo:


> Cientos de coches de miniatura y un parking, era mi mayor entretenimiento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285648



Cientos? Joder chavales, nacisteis en la época de la abundancia.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## dedalus (17 Dic 2022)

A mi lo que siempre me fastidió fueron los kits de Meccano y Lego que eran para hacer una cosa y yo lo que quería era tener una pila gigante de piezas para poder hacer cualquier cosa grande complicada que me inventara. Debeis entregar muchas piezas intercambiables de juegos de construcción a los típicos niños que rompen cosas para ver como son por dentro. Ahora las hay pirateás compatibles con lo que juanqueas el sistema. Es una burrada de piezas las que hacen falta para hacer cualquier cosa como un castillo de 30cm o un coche al que se le puedan hacer cambios en la forma.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Dic 2022)

Yo sigo recordando a un compañero de clase que su padre tenia una farmacia y que en el piso de arriba vivian y era una casa inmesa y cada habitacuon habia juguetes , uno dedicado al ibertren otro al scaletrix , otro una mesa de ping pong etc , ir a esa casa era como ir a Alicia en el pais de las maravillas ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Yo sigo recordando a un compañero de clase que su padre tenia una farmacia y que en el piso de arriba vivian y era una casa inmesa y cada habitacuon habia juguetes , uno dedicado al ibertren otro al scaletrix , otro una mesa de ping pong etc , ir a esa casa era como ir a Alicia en el pais de las maravillas ...



El vecino de un primo mio era un caso parecido, su habitacion parecia el Toysrus, ibamos alli mi primo y yo a jugar con el, y cuando teniamos que marcharnos nos moriamos de la envidia porque el pudiese quedarse alli jugando con todos aquellos juguetes todo el tiempo que quisiese. Y para mas inri, de cenar le ponian patatas fritas matutano.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Sobre eso de que lavandola despues con jabon se volvia a pegar como antes, y una polla como una olla, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Yo tuve uno bastante cutre, y me hubiese gustado tener uno de carreras como el de abajo.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Dic 2022)

Los juegos del recreo, o de las tardes noches de verano.

Policias y ladrones, las niñas también jugaban.

Al churro, a mi no me gustaba.

A los cabezazos, un portero que lanzaba el balón con la mano para que el delantero cabecease a gol.

Los partidos de futbol del recreo que casi se transformaban en todos contra todos, aunque al principio se elegían los equipos al 'monta y pasa'


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> De pequeño jugue a La Paz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, ese sera el Monoply boliviano, ya pusieron tambien el Monopoly argentino.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Dic 2022)

Me olvidaba: el brile (con acento en la e). Muy aficionadas las niñas

Al truco, con las niñas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo no tenía casi nada, cuando iba a casa de mis compañeros de clase flipaba con todos sus juguetes.
> Me gustaban los de construcción, de ciencias (electrónica, microscopio, telescopio... que yo nunca tuve) y la bici, que a mí tardaron mucho en comprarme y nunca me la renovaron.
> También me gustaba leer la enciclopedia y libros de ciencias de mayores y libros de supervivencia.
> 
> Y me hacía mis propios juguetes, algunos los vendía: tirachinas tanto de palo como de globo, nunchakus, bolas de cuerda con canica dentro...



Y seguro que su novela favorita era Oliver Twist.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Y el cubo de Rubik, que sin haberme explicado nadie como se hacía conseguí hacer todo menos 2 piezas. Luego lo rompí.



Mi hermana tuvo uno y nunca fui capaz de completarlo, aunque lo cierto es que tambien me faltaba paciencia para ponerme a ello. Tambien se puso despues de moda la piramide de Rubik:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


>



¿Estos venian en las chapas no? Pero en cuales.


----------



## BilloGatos (17 Dic 2022)

y una cámara que se construia...?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> En qué cumple no jugaban todos los niños y niñas al twister?



Y que cara de felicidad ponia el chaval...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los juegos del recreo, o de las tardes noches de verano.
> 
> Policias y ladrones, las niñas también jugaban.
> 
> ...



Y el clasico juego de los medicos o de las enfermeras.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Recuerdo que en las clases de PP (Plastica y Pretecnologia) nos dió por jugar a esnifar de esto una temporada. El viaje a casa en autobús se me hacía cortísimo. El supergen tambien colocaba, pero menos aunque lo bueno era que podias hacerte un “moco” de supergen y pegartelo en la tocha para ir esnifando a gusto sin dar el cante.



Me encataba el olor del pegamento imedio, tanto al usarlo en clase de trabajos manuales como pegando cromos.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Estos venian en las chapas no? Pero en cuales.



En las de la chispa de la vida...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> En las de la chispa de la vida...



Solo recordaba la de Superman y la del padre creo con Marlon Brando.


----------



## Alexrc (17 Dic 2022)

Cómo molaban esos juguetes


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Dic 2022)

La bici mas de moda en los 80, la bicicross de BH:


----------



## tz96 (17 Dic 2022)

De peque jugar con los cochecitos sobre una alfombra como esta:


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (17 Dic 2022)

¿Nadie lo tuvo?


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Dic 2022)

tz96 dijo:


> De peque jugar con los cochecitos sobre una alfombra como esta:



Esto ya lo tuvo mi hijo. Los ratos que nos pasamos jugando ahí.

Joder, qué viejo soy.


----------



## Xsiano (17 Dic 2022)

Los cromos de dragon ball z, me acuerdo que costaban trescientas pesetas el paqueta, no veas que ruina...


----------



## Visilleras (17 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cientos? Joder chavales, nacisteis en la época de la abundancia.



Ya te digo... yo llegué a tener 15 y ya me parecían una barbaridad


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya te digo... yo llegué a tener 15 y ya me parecían una barbaridad



Como yo... eso sí, eran de metal... de la marca matchbox y similares, nada de plástico como ahora.


----------



## skan (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y seguro que su novela favorita era Oliver Twist.



Por aquel entonces no la conocía, ahora sí, y sí que me gusta.

Aún tengo por ahí el tirachinas que me regaló mi padre de cuando él era un niño, con la fecha grabada a fuego, a ver si lo encuentro.


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, ese sera el Monoply boliviano, ya pusieron tambien el Monopoly argentino.



No, era una copia española. Se suponia que despues de la guerra civil España estaba en ruinas y habia que reconstruirla.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La bici mas de moda en los 80, la bicicross de BH:



Estaba muy guapa, mi me tocó la de G.A.C







La BH california







Y las que tenían muelles...


----------



## Timekiller (17 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> ¿Nadie lo tuvo?



Yo lo quería pero era muy caro y me tuve que conformar con el Electro-L, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Wojakmanuel (17 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La bici mas de moda en los 80, la bicicross de BH:



Y la de marchas ....


----------



## Hermericus (17 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Que coche mas chulo el tiburon.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Dic 2022)

Edito por si alguien no lo conoce Dodge Dart Barreiros de Jyesa


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Dic 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Edito por si alguien no lo conoce Dodge Dart Barreiros de Jyesa



El modelo de coche que llevo a la ruina a Barreiros.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Ese coche debe valer una pasta ahora mismo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La bici mas de moda en los 80, la bicicross de BH:



si yo tuve esa, y en rojo
regalo de primera comunion, 1988 creo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que coche mas chulo el tiburon.



what? las ranas son incapaces de hacer, jamas lo han hecho, un coche bonito


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me encataba el* olor del pegamento imedio*, tanto al usarlo en clase de trabajos manuales como pegando cromos.



UFH; mira, proto yonqui ya fui desde pequeño
y la COLA blanca, echarla y quitar esa piel, muy yonqui


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Aparecio (creo) que entero en casa


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mi hermana tuvo uno y nunca fui capaz de completarlo, aunque lo cierto es que tambien me faltaba paciencia para ponerme a ello. Tambien se puso despues de moda la piramide de Rubik:



masoneria


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



parece un pollo de coca


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



yo tuve ese mismo en rojo y JAMAS lo usé.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> La de horas que pasé esquivando barriles delhigofrvta de Kong.



esta la tengo aun hoy, lo que se ha perdido es la tapa que sostiene las pilas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Me parece que no ha salido el *blandiblú*.



Yo lo compraria sin duda. Me encantaba
Estará prohibido por toxico o por algo asi.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> El twister ese siempre lo tuve por algo exclusivo para niños pijos de Madríz. Solo hay que ver a los de los anuncios.
> 
> 
> 
> A mí me molaba el Tente, mucho mejor que el supravalorado Lego.



El twister si lo tuve pero no demasiada vida social, era reir mucho, mucho.
Cosa que echo de menos, reir.
Un barco de tente tambien tuve pero siempre fui mas de LEGO. y aun los tengo.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> yo tuve ese mismo en rojo y JAMAS lo usé.



Por qué? No te sacaban de casa? Eres paralítico?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Por qué? *No te sacaban de casa? *Eres paralítico?



- ¿Los pedales eran imposibles de mover? es lo que recuerdo ahora
el coche estaba todos los veranos bajo las hortensias de mi abuela
- Poco, poco
- No.


----------



## warlok (18 Dic 2022)

Este era uno de mis caprichos que nunca tuve.

Mis primos aún conservan en perfecto estado elsuyo


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Esto me lo regalaron a mi con 6 años junto con una Barbie y fui la más feliz del mundo



Tambien me lo regalaron a los 8-9 años.Me había olvidado,gracias por subir el anuncio.Que recuerdos!


----------



## V. R. N (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Tambien me lo regalaron a los 8-9 años.Me había olvidado,gracias por subir el anuncio.Que recuerdos!



Es que yo aún lo tengo guardado y todo, lo conservo muy muy bien.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El colorines, de mucho antes de saber lo que eran las pajas, aunque por otro lado, tambien valia para empezar a ligar con las primitas:



Me daban las horas jugando a esto,el mío era otra versión,lo llamaba jugar a los pinchitos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Es que yo aún lo tengo guardado y todo, lo conservo muy muy bien.



Tengo muchos juguetes muy bien guardados,pero este y la única barbie que tenia sospecho que mi padre lo tiro a la basura o lo regalo aprovechando que me fui un verano al pueblo con mi madre.

A mi vuelta faltaba esto de la Barbie y una muñeca Rainbowbrite.Por mucho que busque en cada rincón no aparecieron nunca.Fue un palo.

Influido por su hermano mayor,que era “comunista”,pensaban que eran juguetes capitalistas y nocivos para las niñas.Por eso creo que los tiro.
Después,descubrí los Pinypon y empezaron a regarlarme a punta pala,y yo feliz,me montaba mi pequeña ciudad y esos no me desaparecieron.Aun conservo casi todos.


----------



## Euron G. (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## tz96 (19 Dic 2022)

Los Beyblades


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> A mi cuando tenia tres años me.trajerin un scalextric... Con el paso de los años creo que fue un autoregalo que se hizo mi padre, nunca he jugado tanto con mi padre como con aquel scalextric, por lo menos acerto.



Jajaja!Se lo echaron a mi primo que debería tener unos 4-5 años y aún me acuerdo de sus llantos desconsolados porque mi tío lo montó y no soltaba el mando ni a la de tres     
Parece que ser que fueron bastantes padres los que se lo auto regalaron.Pobres crios.


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Perdone que le diga pero menuda mierda de juguetes, oiga.



Que lo digas del cutrezilla ese tiene un pase, pero los Lego son de los mejores juguetes de la existencia siempre y cuando tengas un mínimo de habilidad e imaginación.

Quien dice Lego dice el tente, el lego del chino o cualquier jueguito de bloques de construcción que tenga variedad de piezas (aunque el lego es el de mayor calidad)


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La Nancy me encantaba, la tuve negra con pelo liso, barbie ni hablar
> Y este llorón era mi favorito:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288791



Faltaban las Nancys y los Nenucos,me encantaban.
Mi prima aún tiene una Nancy Selene,pelo verdoso y ojos verdes que se encendían al ponerle un medallón sobre el pecho.
Siempre quise tenerla,pero mis padres no la encontraron por ningún lado.
Si buscas Nancys hoy en EBay,están hasta 400€ y más.


----------



## Furymundo (19 Dic 2022)

espadas de juguete en el todo a 100 manda
mariquitas.

joderte los dedos haciendo esgrima paco con tu primo manda 
betillas 

pero ya no las encuentro


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Si no les pintabais la sangre y desmembrabais algun playmobil tras largas y terribles batallas con los soldaditos de montaplex es que sois MARICONES.



Jajajajajjaja yo hacía eso con mis figuritas de acción más cutres, les pintaba sangrientas heridas de guerra, y cuando a alguno se le rompía un brazo/pierna, quemaba el extremo para darle aspecto de muñón 

Recuerdo una figurita de los chinos de Hércules (el de kevin sorbo, el de la serie), que dejé con un muñón "ahorcado" en un bonsái, duró muy poco hasta que me obligaron a quitarlo de ahí 

Como me gustaría recuperar esa figura, un jodido Hércules kevin sorbo


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Crié cinco caracoles en mi casa cuando mi hijo era peque, en un taper ware y nacieron mogollón de caracolitos, en primavera los solté...ahora me meterían a la cárcel....



Criar gusanos de seda en una caja de zapatos y ponerles hojas de morera era otro clásico de mi infancia.Luego hacían capullos de seda y salían en forma de mariposa grisácea,como una polilla gigante.
Miro atrás y me arrepiento de las trastadas y crueldades que cometimos mis primos y yo con los insectos.Mariquitas,caracoles,arañas,hormigas...
Duro hasta mis 7-8 años,después tome conciencia y no volví a hacerlo.Hoy,soy defensora de los animales y a mucha honra.


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> A mí me encantaban estos, pero eran caros de cojones y sólo me compraban dos por año (Reyes y cumpleaños)



No sabía que existían, habría pedido de esos seguro


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205034
> Ver archivo adjunto 205035
> Ver archivo adjunto 205037



Horas y horas de diversión con estos, y sin gastar un duro (bueno, 100 pelas el el tirapichon para conseguir el tirachinas )

Se ve que has tenido una infancia llena de diversión


----------



## Pelamios1 (19 Dic 2022)

El original juego burbujero de corrupción y ladrillo.


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, añado los peones o peonzas al grupo de jubetes callejeros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugué mucho al "picotón" (así llamábamos al juego de intentar partir la peonza de los demás), y la chincheta era contraproducente, siempre que una peonza partía, lo hacía a partir de la grieta de la chincheta 

Edit: algunos incluso ponían armadura de chinchetas en toda la parte superior, spoiler: se rompían igual o incluso más fácil


----------



## lagartiniano (19 Dic 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Ya en plan lonchafinista, había quienes se hacían una especie de monopatin con maderas y rodamientos para tirarse por las cuestas. Sin frenos y con dirección precaria, hostia garantizada al final del recorrido.



Ostia la goitibera , en euskadi y La Rioja se llevan mucho, hoy en día en fiestas de Bilbao se hace carrera de chismes de esos 

Mi abuelo hizo una cuando era enano, buenas fostias me pegué con ella


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> La de horas que pasé esquivando barriles delhigofrvta de Kong.



A mí también me compraron una parecida un día que fuimos a Ceuta, donde se pagaban menos impuestos y había muchas ofertas.
Pero la mía era de apagar un incendio en un edificio.


----------



## kakarot (19 Dic 2022)

Aquellas maravillosas tetas de prima de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Horas y horas de diversión con estos, y sin gastar un duro (bueno, 100 pelas el el tirapichon para conseguir el tirachinas )
> 
> Se ve que has tenido una infancia llena de diversión



Me lo he pasado pirata


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Criar gusanos de seda en una caja de zapatos y ponerles hojas de morera era otro clásico de mi infancia.Luego hacían capullos de seda y salían en forma de mariposa grisácea,como una polilla gigante.
> Miro atrás y me arrepiento de las trastadas y crueldades que cometimos mis primos y yo con los insectos.Mariquitas,caracoles,arañas,hormigas...
> Duro hasta mis 7-8 años,después tome conciencia y no volví a hacerlo.Hoy,soy defensora de los animales y a mucha honra.



Tal cual, yo seguía las atrocidades animales de mi primo, siempre me han gustado los animales, no defiendo ni a estos ni al feminismo, solo respeto.
Los gusanos de seda eran un clásico pero muyyyy aburrido, no se veía nada, los caracoles al ser taper transparente realmente los ves hasta beber y copular, los míos bebían de mi dedo: te raspan.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Faltaban las Nancys y los Nenucos,me encantaban.
> Mi prima aún tiene una Nancy Selene,pelo verdoso y ojos verdes que se encendían al ponerle un medallón sobre el pecho.
> Siempre quise tenerla,pero mis padres no la encontraron por ningún lado.
> Si buscas Nancys hoy en EBay,están hasta 400€ y más.



La conservo y hasta una Micaela que tenía discos en la espalda y cantaba...gusiluces mini, barriguitas, etc....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Que lo digas del cutrezilla ese tiene un pase, pero los Lego son de los mejores juguetes de la existencia siempre y cuando tengas un mínimo de habilidad e imaginación.
> 
> Quien dice Lego dice el tente, el lego del chino o cualquier jueguito de bloques de construcción que tenga variedad de piezas (aunque el lego es el de mayor calidad)



Para mi el Tente molaba muchisimo mas que el Lego.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La conservo y hasta una Micaela que tenía discos en la espalda y cantaba...gusiluces mini, barriguitas, etc....



Las barriguitas!Tambien tenía,con ropas,cuna y otros accesorios.Esas si que no se que fue de ellas.La Nancy aún la tengo,esa Micaela no me suena.

Lo que más conservo son los Pinypon originales de los 80,con su casa grande,el camping,el castillo medieval.
Y los tebeos,varios Candy Candy y unos llamados Copito,salían todos los personajes de Hannah Barbera.Tambien varios Zipi y Zape,Esther,Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## SPQR (19 Dic 2022)

Y a Feijóo.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Que salga una muchachica negra en la ventanilla del cacao hace llorar a Irene Montero.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tal cual, yo seguía las atrocidades animales de mi primo, siempre me han gustado los animales, no defiendo ni a estos ni al feminismo, solo respeto.
> Los gusanos de seda eran un clásico pero muyyyy aburrido, no se veía nada, los caracoles al ser taper transparente realmente los ves hasta beber y copular, los míos bebían de mi dedo: te raspan.



Que chulo lo de los caracoles,aunque los prefiero en salsa jaja.
A mis últimos gusanos de seda los atacó una marabunta de hormigas.Cuando me di cuenta,se los estaban comiendo vivos,fue una cosa que me impacto mucho.Mi madre dijo que hasta ahí habíamos llegado con los bichos.

Mi padre me trajo unos pollitos pintados de colores,yo tendría 3 años,y mi madre lo envió de vuelta al vendedor,que eran unos pobres animales que sucumbirían por los tóxicos de la pintura si no los aplastaba yo antes.Eran otros tiempos muy diferentes.


----------



## SPQR (19 Dic 2022)

Eso los urbanitas como tú.

Los de pueblo cortábamos cañas de la acequia y emulábamos a Kung Fú estrellandonoslas en la cabeza. Un poco de Mercromina y arreglao.

La mercromina era muy socorrida cuando jugábamos a lanzarnos piedros.










Furymundo dijo:


> espadas de juguete en el todo a 100 manda
> mariquitas.
> 
> joderte los dedos haciendo esgrima paco con tu primo manda
> ...


----------



## Furymundo (19 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> *Eso los urbanitas como tú.*
> 
> Los de pueblo cortábamos cañas de la acequia y emulábamos a Kung Fú estrellandonoslas en la cabeza. Un poco de Mercromina y arreglao.
> 
> La mercromina era muy socorrida cuando jugábamos a lanzarnos piedros.



OIGA!!!
yo de urbanita poco
que tambien me he ido al descampao a tirar piedras 
hasta que le acerté a uno en un ojo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Las barriguitas!Tambien tenía,con ropas,cuna y otros accesorios.Esas si que no se que fue de ellas.La Nancy aún la tengo,esa Micaela no me suena.
> 
> Lo que más conservo son los Pinypon originales de los 80,con su casa grande,el camping,el castillo medieval.
> Y los tebeos,*varios Candy Candy *y unos llamados Copito,salían todos los personajes de Hannah Barbera.Tambien varios Zipi y Zape,Esther,Mortadelo y Filemón.



La muerte de Anthony fue lo mas dramatico desde la muerte de Chanquete:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me lo he pasado pirata


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Aquellas maravillosas tetas de prima de Buenos Aires.



Que ordinario.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Criar gusanos de seda en una caja de zapatos y ponerles hojas de morera era otro clásico de mi infancia.Luego hacían capullos de seda y salían en forma de mariposa grisácea,como una polilla gigante.
> Miro atrás y me arrepiento de las trastadas y crueldades que cometimos mis primos y yo con los insectos.Mariquitas,caracoles,arañas,hormigas...
> Duro hasta mis 7-8 años,después tome conciencia y no volví a hacerlo.Hoy,soy defensora de los animales y a mucha honra.



Y el tipico pollito, que vendian en los mercados con su cajita de carton, te lo llevabas para casa, ponias todo el afan y el cariño del mundo en tratar de cuidarlo, dandole de comer y abrigandolo, pero a la mañana siguiente casi siempre amanecia ya muerto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> espadas de juguete en el todo a 100 manda
> mariquitas.
> 
> joderte los dedos haciendo esgrima paco con tu primo manda
> ...



Las que mas molaban eran las de los disfraces de mosquetero o del zorro, porque estaban mucho mas curradas.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que chulo lo de los caracoles,aunque los prefiero en salsa jaja.
> A mis últimos gusanos de seda los atacó una marabunta de hormigas.Cuando me di cuenta,se los estaban comiendo vivos,fue una cosa que me impacto mucho.Mi madre dijo que hasta ahí habíamos llegado con los bichos.
> 
> Mi padre me trajo unos pollitos pintados de colores,yo tendría 3 años,y mi madre lo envió de vuelta al vendedor,que eran unos pobres animales que sucumbirían por los tóxicos de la pintura si no los aplastaba yo antes.Eran otros tiempos muy diferentes.



Los caracoles guisados están de muerte, pero hace como 10 años que no puedo comerlos me pongo malísima, tengo como una intolerancia o similar....así que doy a los bígaros que no son lo mismo y son más caros pero están de cojonudos igualmente.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Espinete era insoportable, era más cutre pero guay la gallina caponata.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y el tipico pollito, que vendian en los mercados con su cajita de carton, te lo llevabas para casa, ponias todo el afan y el cariño del mundo en tratar de cuidarlo, dandole de comer y abrigandolo, pero a la mañana siguiente casi siempre amanecia ya muerto.



Esos pollitos de colores,ya he comentado antes,me los trajo mi padre cuando era muy muy pequeña y mi madre lo envió a devolverlos.
Si no se morían ellos solos,acababan aplastados por algún pie infantil o algo peor.
Me enseñaron desde muy pronto que los animales no son juguetes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Espinete era insoportable, era más cutre pero guay la gallina caponata.



Cualquiera de los dos era mejor que el apampanado de Yupi.


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Dic 2022)

dedalus dijo:


> A mi lo que siempre me fastidió fueron los kits de Meccano y Lego que eran para hacer una cosa y yo lo que quería era tener una pila gigante de piezas para poder hacer cualquier cosa grande complicada que me inventara. Debeis entregar muchas piezas intercambiables de juegos de construcción a los típicos niños que rompen cosas para ver como son por dentro. Ahora las hay pirateás compatibles con lo que juanqueas el sistema. Es una burrada de piezas las que hacen falta para hacer cualquier cosa como un castillo de 30cm o un coche al que se le puedan hacer cambios en la forma.



je. El año que viene si no me da la venada por otra cosa cae. casi 10000 piezas.







y de esta mejor no mireis el precio:


----------



## medion_no (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La muerte de Anthony fue lo mas dramatico desde la muerte de Chanquete:



Coño con la muerte de Anthony, si que era chunga.


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Coño con la muerte de Anthony, si que era chunga.



Nos dieron bien en aquella época entre Chanquete,Anthony,la madre de Bambi y David el gnomo.Seguro que dejó algún drama más en el tintero.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cualquiera de los dos mejor que el apampanado de Yupi.



De barrio sésamo en todas sus versiones se salvaba lo que no era español, esto es: ni muñecazos estúpidos ni intérpretes aún más tontos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> De barrio sésamo en todas sus versiones se salvaba lo que no era español, esto es: ni muñecazos estúpidos ni intérpretes aún más tontos.



Y nunca se supo que clase de bicho era Don Pimpon.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Un Mazinguer Z construí con varias cajas de Lego, lo hice enorme


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y nunca se supo que clase de bicho era Don Pimpon.



Un horror horripilante...a saber... preguntemos a la Monty


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un horror horripilante...a saber... preguntemos a la Monty



Y era bastante sospechoso que Julian el quiosquero regalara siempre gominolas a los niños.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y era bastante sospechoso que Julian el quiosquero regalara siempre gominolas a los niños.



Ja, ja, ja...... y todos con voz de memos....madre mía qué miedito


----------



## Furymundo (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Esos pollitos de colores,ya he comentado antes,me los trajo mi padre cuando era muy muy pequeña y mi madre lo envió a devolverlos.
> Si no se morían ellos solos,acababan aplastados por algún pie infantil o algo peor.
> Me enseñaron desde muy pronto que los animales no son juguetes.



yo tenia un minino como el de tu avatar.
lo echo de menos


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo tenia un minino como el de tu avatar.
> lo hecho de menos



Esta es gatita,Maritere.La recogimos de un refugio de perros donde llevaba 6 meses y el chico que llevaba el refugio no la podía tener más en su habitación.
Dio la mala casualidad que nuestra perrita Linda se puso muy mala y los vetes no pudieron hacer nada,le fallaban varios órganos y tenía pancreatitis.La tuvimos que dormir y decidimos ir a por la gatita o la ponían en la calle otra vez.
Es el felino más bueno del mundo,cero morder ni arañarnos,muy cariñosa,no rompe nada.
Podrías mirar de rescatar otro gato de un refugio.


----------



## kakarot (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que ordinario.



No soy de piedra, lo siento.


----------



## Capitán Walker (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No lo tuve pero si me suena el nombre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287618
> 
> ...



Este lo sigo teniendo (La Ruta del Tesoro) y me sigo echando mis partidas. Toda una reliquia.


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Dic 2022)

A mi me gustaria recuperar este, sin que me sableen:







si alguien encuentra las reglas en formato electronico se lo agradeceria


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y era bastante sospechoso que Julian el quiosquero *regalara siempre gominolas a los niños.*



CON EXTASIS que guay
Yo hasta los 41 años no lo probe


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> me sigo echando mis partidas.



¿con tu familia? ¿o dices solo?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> La mercromina era muy socorrida cuando jugábamos a lanzarnos piedros.



yo la tengo... hablo de casi 2023


----------



## Furymundo (19 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Esta es gatita,Maritere.La recogimos de un refugio de perros donde llevaba 6 meses y el chico que llevaba el refugio no la podía tener más en su habitación.
> Dio la mala casualidad que nuestra perrita Linda se puso muy mala y los vetes no pudieron hacer nada,le fallaban varios órganos y tenía pancreatitis.La tuvimos que dormir y decidimos ir a por la gatita o la ponían en la calle otra vez.
> Es el felino más bueno del mundo,cero morder ni arañarnos,muy cariñosa,no rompe nada.
> Podrías mirar de rescatar otro gato de un refugio.



nah recuerdo la tristeza cuando murieron los 2 que tuve. 

uno era siames como la la tuya. 
y el otro el tipico gato callejero atigrado. 







siempre he pensado que es bueno tener 
una pareja de animales de la misma especie. 

los gatos esos eran lo que mas queria 
no quiero pasar otra vez por ahi


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y el tipico pollito, que vendian en los mercados con su cajita de carton, te lo llevabas para casa, ponias todo el afan y el cariño del mundo en tratar de cuidarlo, dandole de comer y abrigandolo, pero a la mañana siguiente casi siempre amanecia ya muerto.



dios mio, menos mal que eso NO lo vivi

Yo soy homo y me gustan *SOLO rubios desde siempre* por
Oscar,e l niño de Parchis
EL hijo de Ulises en el Espacio Telemaco
y Candy Candy


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> disfraces de mosquetero



1981, 3 años, dice mi madre que lloraba cuando se acababa en la tele, tele en B/N claro


----------



## Omegatron (19 Dic 2022)

Yo hacia trenes con los zapatos


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah recuerdo la tristeza cuando murieron los 2 que tuve.
> 
> uno era siames como la la tuya.
> y el otro el tipico gato callejero atigrado.
> ...



Que bonito!Te entiendo,se pasa muy mal.
Hemos tenido un pastor alemán y un gato negro antes de mi Linda y Maritere.Duele siempre igual cuando se van.
Creo que no habrá más después de Maritere.Lo malo es que no los buscamos,aparecen de repente y cuesta pasar de largo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> dios mio, menos mal que eso NO lo vivi
> 
> Yo soy homo y me gustan *SOLO rubios desde siempre* por
> Oscar,e l niño de Parchis
> ...



A mi en cambio la que me molaba era la morena de Regaliz:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Dic 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Yo hacia trenes con los zapatos



Y yo iba al cajon de los medicamentos y jugaba con las tabletas de supositorios imaginandome que eran bolidos de carreras.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

Estuve algun tiempo vendiendo juguetes por navidad y pásaba que algunos con los que los niños más disfrutaban, no eran precísamente los más caros:


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>



Mi hermana tenia el Cluedo, pero mis primas tenian este, que para mi era mas chulo porque era una version con monstruos:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Dic 2022)

Echando un repaso creo que aun no se habia mencionado a uno de los juegos de mesa que se convirtio en un autentico boom de Cefa, "En busca del imperio Cobra". El juego esteticamente era muy atractivo, el tablero era precioso, y sobre todo la ficha del emperador Cobra era imponente. Tanto exito tuvo que se hizo una segunda parte, "Huida del impero Cobra", aunque yo solo tuve el primero:


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Echando un repaso creo que aun no se habia mencionado a uno de los juegos de mesa que se convirtio en un autentico boom de Cefa, "En busca del imperio Cobra". El juego esteticamente era muy atractivo, el tablero era precioso, y sobre todo la ficha del emperador Cobra era imponente. Tanto exito tuvo que se hizo una segunda parte, "Huida del impero Cobra", aunque yo solo tuve el primero:



tengo uno sin desprecintar


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>



ese no es el de los años 80 y 90
la pelicula de PARAMOUNT fue muy divertida


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Regaliz



no los recuerdo para nada


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

en 1992 era este, de BORRAS










antiguo juego de mesa cluedo borras 90% complet - Comprar Juegos de mesa antiguos en todocoleccion - 293190523


Comprar Juegos de mesa antiguos. Antiguo juego de mesa cluedo borras 90% completo vintage años 70. Lote 293190523




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## Euler (20 Dic 2022)

Jrandioso jilo. Qué pechá de dar zanks


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo tuve uno muy parecido, que hoy seguramente prohibirían por "políticamente incorrecto". Se llamaba "Juego de las razas":



yo esta la tuve de crio y cuando mi hijo era peque le compre la reedicion de ahora


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en 1992 era este, de BORRAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299535
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299536
> ...



Lo tengo en la playa todavia y un monopoli tambien


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Lo tengo en la playa todavia y un monopoli tambien



yo los compré todos en una liquidacion de GALERIAS PRECIADOS de la calle Uria, antes de quebrar ellos.... y no quebraron hasta 1995 y mi memoria no falla asi que fue en julio de 1991


----------



## CiclopeBizco (21 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Echando un repaso creo que aun no se habia mencionado a uno de los juegos de mesa que se convirtio en un autentico boom de Cefa, "En busca del imperio Cobra". El juego esteticamente era muy atractivo, el tablero era precioso, y sobre todo la ficha del emperador Cobra era imponente. Tanto exito tuvo que se hizo una segunda parte, "Huida del impero Cobra", aunque yo solo tuve el primero:



Cuando dejamos de ser unos niños como todos para convertirnos en unos anormales?

En mi caso lo tengo claro, fue la universidad la que desintegró mi personalidad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Cuando dejamos de ser unos niños como todos para convertirnos en unos anormales?
> 
> En mi caso lo tengo claro, fue la universidad la que desintegró mi personalidad.



En realidad yo creo que nunca he dejado de serlo, y aunque por una parte eso me ha impedido madurar del todo, por otro lado, tambien pienso que es lo unico que me continua salvando de volverme completamente loco.


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Dic 2022)

Camion de Gi JOe, machirulo, opresor, belico.... perfecto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> no los recuerdo para nada



Pues eran la alternativa a "Parchis", y tambien hicieron peliculas.


----------



## MC33 (21 Dic 2022)

tcr ref. 7217. exin. - Comprar Coches de Scalextric Exin Antiguos en todocoleccion - 334638988


Comprar Coches de Scalextric Exin Antiguos. Tcr ref. 7217. exin.. Lote 334638988




www.todocoleccion.net




Alguien más tuvo esto sobre 1980?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> tengo uno sin desprecintar



Yo lo acabe destrozando, porque me gustaba usar tambien el tablero para juntarlo con el del Risk y hacer que los ejercitos del Risk invadiesen el Imperio Cobra, y entonces el Imperio Cobra solicitaba ayuda internacional y entraban tambien en accion los soldaditos de Montaplex.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo esta la tuve de crio y cuando mi hijo era peque le compre la reedicion de ahora



Ahora se podria hacer uno solo con las distintas clases de orientaciones sexuales.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Dic 2022)

Estabas ahi todo tranquilo viendo la tele o jugando a lo que fuera, y de repente, oias la frase fatidica: _¡a bañarse! _Y ala, a tener que pegarse el baño con la pereza que daba, ¿verdad? Pero bueno, siempre quedaba el consuelo de echar mano de los tipicos juguetitos de cuerda para tirar en la bañera, y quedarte alli jugando con ellos hasta que llegaba la otra frase fatidica: _¡venga, sal ya que el agua se enfria! _


----------

